# Amplificador clase D con irs2092 , lo han probado ?



## electroconico

Encontre esta hoja de especificaciones en la cual usan el circuito  *irs2092*.

Features 
• Integrated analog input Class D audio amplifier driver in a small 16 pin package 
• Floating inputs enable easy half bridge implementation 
• Programmable bidirectional over-current protection with self-reset function 
• Programmable preset deadtime for improved THD performances 
• Start and stop click noise reduction 
• High noise immunity 
• ±100 V ratings deliver up to 500 W in output power 
• Operates up to 800 kHz 
• RoHS compliant
------------------------------------------------------------




Aquí los diagramas de aplicación para :

--*irdaudamp5*

--*iraudamp7s*
(este parece mucho más sencillo).

Interesante para darle una buena estudiada.

El irdaudamp7 viene más sencillo y es más actual .


----------



## magnetronmetatroncinturon

interesante informacion...sabia qUE existian cosas  asi..pero con lo del pdf iraudamp5  me quede con la boca abierta...

gracias por el aporte...


----------



## electroconico

Agregue el iraudamp7s , sigo buscando más info y la respuesta que da el ampli de quienes lo armaron.

Saludos!!


----------



## Agucasta

Parece muy eficiente a pesar de su pequeño tamaño. No sé si se conseguirán fácil esos integrados.. Habría que ver. Saludos, y gracias por el aporte!

Agucasta


----------



## ernestogn

Aqui lo tienen 
http://www.elkonet.com/

IRS2092PBF AMP. DE POTENCIA CLASE "D" 500W DIP-16	8.1683	IR	LIN002092

Cerca de $40 (pesos)

Aqui lo tienen 
http://www.elkonet.com/

IRS2092PBF AMP. DE POTENCIA CLASE "D" 500W DIP-16	8.1683	IR	LIN002092

Cerca de $40 (pesos)


----------



## Agucasta

Gracias Ernesto. Se puede hacer algo bueno con este ampli..

Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor

Los monitores Behringer Eurolive, usan ese mismo amplificador, realmente suena excelente... La parte triste de la historia es que conseguir el IRS2092 es un reto hasta para los que tenemos la posibilidad de importar componentes


----------



## electroconico

Revisa en newark , ahí los tienen , ya revise el driver y los mosfets.:estudiando:

irs2092


----------



## Ratmayor

La cuestion es saber 2 cosas: 
1) Si aceptan dolares de obama
2) Si envian a Venezuela...


----------



## magnetronmetatroncinturon

se agradece el aporte....(esta  bien escrito?...jejeje)


----------



## electroconico

Ratmayor dijo:


> La cuestion es saber 2 cosas:
> 1) Si aceptan dolares de obama
> 2) Si envian a Venezuela...



Acabo de preguntar en el live Chat de newark y me respondieron que si hacen envíos a Venezuela.

Asi que puedes pagar en $ EU   

Saludos!


----------



## magnetronmetatroncinturon

Gente, les  dejo algunos link con informacion respecto la amplificacion clase D :

http://sound.whsites.net/articles/pwm.htm

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amplificador_Clase_D

Espero sirva el aporte...


----------



## AntonioAA

Me gusto el amplificadorcito ! 
Problema 1 : conseguir los dual hexfet en Argentina
Problema 2 : Alguien se da cuenta entre los 2 diseños del amp 7 ( s y d ) cual es la diferencia?
Uno tiene los 2092 arrib y el otro? abajo??


----------



## Tacatomon

Puedes ordenarlos a Newark México Carlos!!! Esos Mosfets por ahí andan. Igual y si no quieren usar esos mosfets pero si el diagrama original, solo toca hacer una PCB modificada con los Mosfets que deseen.

Saludos!


----------



## hazard_1998

bueno, comienzo a postear porque ya he conseguido los IRS2092 (2) y ya comence con el prototipo, o crototipo... jejeej
el ampli funcionó de una, con una Fo de alrededor de 180khz, 100nS de tiempo muerto, +-40Vcc y 2 irf640 saque cerca de 80W en 8 ohm, el tema es lo de siempre, no consigo por ningun lado nucleos (en lo posible toroides) de mescla de polvos, busque en la web, y tanto ferroxcube como 50 fabricas chinas tienen, pero en argentina no los trae naaaaddddie, maldicion, el inductor de salida lo hice con un toroide de polvos de hierro, pero tiene la curva de permeabilidad bastante irregular, y se muere a partir de los 80-100khz, a 180khz el inductor toma una temp muy considerable en vacio.... supongo que es por la caida de inductancia, basicamente lo que estoy buscando es un toroide de alrededor de 27-30mm de diametro externo, 10-15mm de altura y un area transversal de 70-80mm², de AL≈100nH/T²
y con permeabilidad lo mas plana posible, (tipo de material "SENDUST") este seria ideal y hasta fantastico para todos los que quieren fabricar los inductores para amplis clase D, ya que se pueden hacer inductores de buena corriente, frios, y para frecuencias de hasta mas de 500Khz. ya saben, el que sepa como conseguirlos que chifle!


----------



## Tacatomon

hazard_1998 dijo:


> bueno, comienzo a postear porque ya he conseguido los IRS2092 (2) y ya comence con el prototipo, o crototipo... jejeej
> el ampli funcionó de una, con una Fo de alrededor de 180khz, 100nS de tiempo muerto, +-40Vcc y 2 irf640 saque cerca de 80W en 8 ohm, el tema es lo de siempre, no consigo por ningun lado nucleos (en lo posible toroides) de mescla de polvos, busque en la web, y tanto ferroxcube como 50 fabricas chinas tienen, pero en argentina no los trae naaaaddddie, maldicion, el inductor de salida lo hice con un toroide de polvos de hierro, pero tiene la curva de permeabilidad bastante irregular, y se muere a partir de los 80-100khz, a 180khz el inductor toma una temp muy considerable en vacio.... supongo que es por la caida de inductancia, basicamente lo que estoy buscando es un toroide de alrededor de 27-30mm de diametro externo, 10-15mm de altura y un area transversal de 70-80mm², de AL≈100nH/T²
> y con permeabilidad lo mas plana posible, (tipo de material "SENDUST") este seria ideal y hasta fantastico para todos los que quieren fabricar los inductores para amplis clase D, ya que se pueden hacer inductores de buena corriente, frios, y para frecuencias de hasta mas de 500Khz. ya saben, el que sepa como conseguirlos que chifle!



Muchos en la web hacen sus bobinas con el Clásico T106-26... Pero parece que hay límite de potencia.
Pero, yo lo que no he logrado averiguar de manera exacta es la potencia máxima que puede manejar un toroide... Algunos modelos que tengo en mente son polvo de hierro pero con una AL de más de 1000.


----------



## hazard_1998

Tacatomon dijo:


> Muchos en la web hacen sus bobinas con el Clásico T106-26... Pero parece que hay límite de potencia.
> Pero, yo lo que no he logrado averiguar de manera exacta es la potencia máxima que puede manejar un toroide... Algunos modelos que tengo en mente son polvo de hierro pero con una AL de más de 1000.


 habria que ver que tipo de nucleo es, no creo que sea de polvo de hierro, donde sonsiguen el T106-26??? quiero quiero


----------



## Tacatomon

Por internet XD Yo compro con la tienda de Newark México, pero seguro puedes conseguir que envíen hasta la Argentina!

Por ejemplo, yo ando atrás de un TX 42/26/32 Con una AL de 2690. Pero no encuentro el dato de potencia máxima a determinado flujo de corriente (Formula en los datasheets???)

Saludos!


----------



## electroconico

hazard_1998 dijo:


> bueno, comienzo a postear porque ya he conseguido los IRS2092 (2) y ya comence con el prototipo, o crototipo... jejeej
> el ampli funcionó de una, con una Fo de alrededor de 180khz, 100nS de tiempo muerto, +-40Vcc y 2 irf640 saque cerca de 80W en 8 ohm,



Que diagrama seguiste??

El del AMP7??

En cuanto haga un pedido me pongo a la par para realizar pruebas de este ampli 

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

hazard : No se si seran del todo adecuados , tendras que medirlos ya que sabes del tema parece... pero una fuente ABUNDANTE y BARATA de nucleos son las fuentes de PC ... se queman cientos al año !!!
No tenes algun tecnico amigo?? De uno solo de mis clientes me he traido como 30 de ellas , con las que voy a empezar a experimentar con SMPS


----------



## Fogonazo

hazard_1998 dijo:


> habria que ver que tipo de nucleo es, no creo que sea de polvo de hierro, donde sonsiguen el T106-26??? quiero quiero



Saludos Hazard_1998, ¿ De vuelta por aquí ?

Me imagino que habrás probado por acá: ELECTRÓNICA ELEMON S.A.


----------



## Ratmayor

Estuve buscando el IRS2092 y vean con que fue que me topé...:

http://cgi.ebay.com/L15D-Digital-Au...518?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c198413d6


----------



## hazard_1998

AntonioAA dijo:


> hazard : No se si seran del todo adecuados , tendras que medirlos ya que sabes del tema parece... pero una fuente ABUNDANTE y BARATA de nucleos son las fuentes de PC ... se queman cientos al año !!!
> No tenes algun tecnico amigo?? De uno solo de mis clientes me he traido como 30 de ellas , con las que voy a empezar a experimentar con SMPS



precisamente con los nucleos de los inductores de fuentes de pc es que estoy ensayando, (color amarillo y blanco) el tema es que la permeabilidad de esos nucleos es muuuy irregular con respecto a la frec de trabajo, de hecho observé que la permeabilidad de ese material cae muchisssimo cuando pasas por arriba de los 100-150khz... lo cual es muyy malo para audio, primero, la frec de oscilacion que estoy usando es del orden de 180-250Khz. y como a esa frec el µr del nucleo cae a cerca de 1, no filtra como corresponde a la portadora, pero ademas, como a la frec de la banda pasante la permeabilidad aumenta, atenua parte del espectro de audio (cerca del corte superior) y como si fuera poco, como calienta abismalmente el conductor del inductor su resist aumenta, empeorando las caracteristicas del filtro aun mas.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Saludos Hazard_1998, ¿ De vuelta por aquí ?
> 
> Me imagino que habrás probado por acá: ELECTRÓNICA ELEMON S.A.



siii fogo, el tema es que ellos venden solo EPCOS y COSMO FERRITES, y estos NO fabrican nucleos de hierro pulverizado... por ahora, ferroxcube (material SENDUST 26), micrometals material 26 u 8/90 o chinaje.......

bueno, rascando el scrap en el laburo (tengo scrap en cantidades industriales de UPSs desde 1kva a 150kva) encontre un inductor toroidal hecho a partir de 2 toroides unidos modelo MS-225060-2 de Arnold magnetics... justo lo que queria, lastima que el diametro es un poquito grande... 2 1/4 pulgadas...( 5.7Cms)... permeabilidad relativa 60... 75nH/N² mas no puedo pedir, solo que es un poquito grande fisicamente y me servirá para cuando haga algun clase D de unos cuantos miles de vatios... aca pongo la hoja de datos donde esta la curva de permeabilidad vs frecuencia, es la curva del material "super MSS", (la curva de abajo de todo)

la de µ=60 es la que corresponde al toroide que tengo.. en corto plazo cuento como le fue..!


----------



## carlos sepulveda

hola que tal amigos mi pregunta es la siguiente yo consegui el irs2092 pero lo que me hace falta son los mosfets habra necesidad de colocar los que sugieren o se podran coocar otro tipo? cual serviria? un irfp250 sirve muchas gracias.


----------



## FELIBAR12

carlos sepulveda dijo:


> hola que tal amigos mi pregunta es la siguiente yo consegui el irs2092 pero lo que me hace falta son los mosfets habra necesidad de colocar los que sugieren o se podran coocar otro tipo? cual serviria? un irfp250 sirve muchas gracias.


 
Pueden servir,pero con unos drivers adicionales,totem pole. Unos TC4420 o UCC37322 o unos discretos.Si se ponen estos mosfets sin unos drivers de estos pueden recargar al irs2092


----------



## AntonioAA

Estoy en la misma Carlos, aqui hay 2092 pero no los mosfet que recomiendan ... la gran diferencia por lo que vi es la capacitancia del gate .


----------



## carlos sepulveda

muchas gracias por tu respuesta amigo felibar me gustaria armar este circuito pero no tengo esos mosfets
quisiera saber si fuera posible y me indicaras como hacer esa modificacion al esquematico. mucha gracias


----------



## FELIBAR12

carlos sepulveda dijo:


> muchas gracias por tu respuesta amigo felibar me gustaria armar este circuito pero no tengo esos mosfets
> quisiera saber si fuera posible y me indicaras como hacer esa modificacion al esquematico. mucha gracias



prueba con el irf640,es un canditdato muy cercano,para aplicaciones de baja-media potencia



carlos sepulveda dijo:


> muchas gracias por tu respuesta amigo felibar me gustaria armar este circuito pero no tengo esos mosfets
> quisiera saber si fuera posible y me indicaras como hacer esa modificacion al esquematico. mucha gracias



prueba con el irf640,es un canditdato muy cercano,para aplicaciones de baja-media potencia


----------



## electroconico

Ya me llego el material para armar el iraudamp7.
Tuve que esperar un segundo pedido que se me habían olvidado componentes 

Ahora solo falta tiempo  , que todavía no termino el otro ampli

Saludos!

-----------------------
Miren esta placa que encontre, aparentemente 2x120W.
Esta de lujo.


----------



## Ratmayor

electroconico dijo:


> Ya me llego el material para armar el iraudamp7.
> Tuve que esperar un segundo pedido que se me habían olvidado componentes


Recuerda enviarme donativos de componentes a Venezuela 



electroconico dijo:


> Miren esta placa que encontre, aparentemente 2x120W.
> Esta de lujo.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 53242


El amplificador de las Behringer Eurolive es identico a ese, en teoría puede alcanzar 250W en cargas de 8 mas es algo que no puedo asegurar hasta que tenga ese circuito en mis garras para poder romperlo muajajaja


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Y el inductor del amplificador ese?
Ni modo, tendré que empezar a soldar SMD más seguido.


----------



## jor1703

carlos sepulveda dijo:


> hola que tal amigos mi pregunta es la siguiente yo consegui el irs2092 pero lo que me hace falta son los mosfets habra necesidad de colocar los que sugieren o se podran coocar otro tipo? cual serviria? un irfp250 sirve muchas gracias.


 

Hola carlos sepulveda quisiera preguntarte en que parte conseguistes el IRS2092?
saludos...


----------



## Ratmayor

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Y el inductor del amplificador ese?
> Ni modo, tendré que empezar a soldar SMD más seguido.


Los inductores de ese modulo son SMD, son el par de ferritas cuadradas que se ven al otro extremo del ampli...

Miren lo que me encontré, yo lo veo a muy buen precio. Ustedes que opinan?
http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?Detail&name=IRS2092PBF-ND

Lo que no vi a buen precio fue esto jejejeje
http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?Detail&name=IRAUDAMP7D-ND


----------



## electroconico

Si es más barato , pero esos de digikey te dejan caer todo con el envío :/ .

Yo los compre en newark a 7 dolaritos.


----------



## ibol

hola!
ando voy a construir un ampli de clase D con el IRS2092 para hacer un trabajo en la uni, pero necesito información para entender el circuito interior. mas o menos saber que ocurre dentro del integrado para sacar los calculos,...voy a construir la aplicación que trae su datasheet.
donde puedo conseguir información (aparte de lo que aparece en su datasheet)??


----------



## piratex45

ibol dijo:


> hola!
> ando voy a construir un ampli de clase D con el IRS2092 para hacer un trabajo en la uni, pero necesito información para entender el circuito interior. mas o menos saber que ocurre dentro del integrado para sacar los calculos,...voy a construir la aplicación que trae su datasheet.
> donde puedo conseguir información (aparte de lo que aparece en su datasheet)??



Hola ibol, algo mas que en el datasheet hay en este PDF que adjunto (aparece en el post inicial de este tema).Página 9. Yo estuve buscando y no creo que se pueda encontrar algo mas detallado.
Si encuentro algo lo subo.
Saludos. Piratex.


----------



## electroconico

Ya estoy armando el pcb del amplificador , me estoy basando en el iraudamp7d.
Les comento más tarde los avances.
Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien

hazard_1998 dijo:


> inductancia, basicamente lo que estoy buscando es un toroide de alrededor de 27-30mm de diametro externo, 10-15mm de altura y un area transversal de 70-80mm², de AL≈100nH/T²
> y con permeabilidad lo mas plana posible, (tipo de material "SENDUST") este seria ideal y hasta fantastico para todos los que quieren fabricar los inductores para amplis clase D, ya que se pueden hacer inductores de buena corriente, frios, y para frecuencias de hasta mas de 500Khz. ya saben, el que sepa como conseguirlos que chifle!



proba desarmando un transformador electrónico para dicroica ,adentro tiene un toroide de 27 milímetros diámetro externo,10 milímetros de altura ,el diámetro interno es de 14 milímetros
es de color celeste y también e visto en color amarillos de 22 milimetros de diametro exterior 8 milimetros de altura y 13 milímetros de diámetro interior,
esas dos medidas de toroide se usa en esos transformadores ,creo no estoy seguro que los de la marca ekwan son los que tienen el toroide mas grande,quizás funcione,es cuestión de probar
PD:
   alguien sabe que significa los colores con que estan pintados esos toroides?


----------



## EXFLACO

Tengo funcionando l15 y l25 son iraudam5 creo,la diferencia uno (l15)tiene dos fets integrados en una capsula tipo tda 2030 y la otra fets separados,55 y80v respectivamente,placa simplefaz no muy compacta el irs2092 esta debajo pues es smd todo lo demas es standard ,salvo el inductor que hay esta la milonga en este foro hay varios resueltos con doble nucleo ,nucleo cortado con amoladora (gap) y nucleos de fuente atx etc hay varios que andan,si puedo colaborar con algo,cuenten conmigo


----------



## luizcpimenta

electroconico dijo:


> Encontre esta hoja de especificaciones en la cual usan el circuito  *irs2092*.
> 
> Features
> • Integrated analog input Class D audio amplifier driver in a small 16 pin package
> • Floating inputs enable easy half bridge implementation
> • Programmable bidirectional over-current protection with self-reset function
> • Programmable preset deadtime for improved THD performances
> • Start and stop click noise reduction
> • High noise immunity
> • ±100 V ratings deliver up to 500 W in output power
> • Operates up to 800 kHz
> • RoHS compliant
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> Ver el archivo adjunto 47801
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 47827
> 
> Aquí los diagramas de aplicación para :
> 
> --*irdaudamp5*
> 
> --*iraudamp7s*
> (este parece mucho más sencillo).
> 
> Interesante para darle una buena estudiada.
> 
> El irdaudamp7 viene más sencillo y es más actual .
> Ver el archivo adjunto 47850



Buenos días a todos.
 Mi contribución al foro: Amplificación en Clase D con IRS2092 ya está en marcha.
 Perdóname, soy de Brasil y estoy utilizando el traductor de google.
 Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## EXFLACO

Te felicito exelente el pcb veo que el que da el bias  esta aparte, ljm en su diseño usa de 
a masa del discipador ese transistor sin aislar y los 4020 aislados todo en el mismo discipador y este a su vez a gnd.
Segun parece se necesitan unos buenos 12v y minixd por ejemplo usa integrado de 12 de 3,5a en una placa aparte como para alimentar 2 modulos



Puedes usar una pequeña reforma con drivers discretos totem pole un juego de 5401 y 5551 o tal vez bd139 140 o par de mjtas es cuestion de experimentar un poco los soluciones simples son las mejores


----------



## electroconico

Les comento mis resultados hasta el momento!

Por ahora no tengo trabajando el ampli , los mosfets se calientan demasiado aun estando en reposo.

Fosc   = 450KHz.
Supply= +-35vdc con 10,000.00 uF por rama
VCC = +14vdc estos para el IC respecto a -35vdc
mosfet= IRFB4212
Dead Time = 45ns

Uso una lampara en serie para proteger.

La señal de entrada la tiro a tierra.
Los mosfets calientan trabajando en reposo con una resistencia de carga de 1K.

Al revisar las señales de compuerta de los mosfet noto que hay crossconduction.
No apaga rapidamente cuando la otra señal ya esta encendiendo.
Señal azul = High  , Señal Amarilla = Lo tomada respecto a -VCC(-35vdc)

En la señal azul = Gate Alto , se nota que no baja rapidamente,se percibe una caída correspondiente al DT  pero después descarga lento,se nota como un valle.



He aumentado el Dead Time a 85ns y mejoro notablemente el desempeño,los mosfet ahora estan frios pero la señal de gate apenas no colisionan.No se porque no baja rápido y no respeta el deadtime. 

*En un rato subo fotos con el cambio del Dead Time

_*¿Qué debo hacer para mejorar el tiempo de bajada?

¿Bastaría con colocar un diodo en antiparalelo con la resistencia del gate ?*_

Lo he probado y funcionado correctamente.Solo agregue el diodo a la parte alta donde se atrasaba,ahora pasa de alto a bajo con su tiempo correcto.

Adjunto imagen , así deben conmutarse las señales de gate par abajo y alto.
Lo único que no me gusta es que las quisiera mas cuadradas y con ringing mínimo.




Ahora solo me falta hacer pruebas para obtener la maxima potencia y jugar con la bobina de salida para que me quede limpia la señal. 


Señal gate bajo

Señal gate alto


*Señales tomadas respecto a -VCC=-35vdc=COM

Señal de salida respecto a GND.


Saludos!


----------



## electroconico

Adjunto imagenes del pcb funcionando!

Me falta ajustar la bobina y las protecciones del circuito OCP 

Saludos!


----------



## 0002

El circuito que utilizaste, ¿es el del primer post ó el que viene en el archivo del iraudamp7?, buen trabajo por cierto .

Saludos.


----------



## electroconico

Hola

Estoy usando el diagrama del iraudamp7.

Saludos!


----------



## maton00

tiene muy buena forma la señal de disparo de los mosfets ahí el problema no seria la bobina si nó del irs 2092
si vieras las ondas de disparo de un ampli chino clase D 
por ahi se podria cambiar los diodos rapidos de la fuente flotante por unos mas rapidos, ayudaria en algo... ah tambien quitar esos capacitores electroliticos del lado del ho y lo y poner ceramicos multicapa.
saludos


----------



## electroconico

Pues ya suena el ampli y el calentamiento de los mosfets se ha ido aunque no lo puedo mantener con volumen alto.Apenas estoy sacando unos pocos Watts,menos de 20W.

Por ahora se resetea como si entrara la protección OCP.
Voy a revisar la fuente de +12v referenciado con -VCC y a ajustar los valores de las resistencias de las protecciones.

La salida de la señal se ve muy limpia,tiene unos detallitos pero me parece que esta "casi perfecta".

Saludos!

Adjunto capturas de pantalla.

Segales de gate.
Dead Time entre señales
Señal de salida


----------



## electroconico

> Pues ya suena el ampli y el calentamiento de los mosfets se ha ido aunque no lo puedo mantener con volumen alto.Apenas estoy sacando unos pocos Watts,menos de 20W.



Como mencione anteriormente , las pruebas las realizaba con una lampara en serie con el trafo para proteger mi circuito.

Ya probe con una lamparita de 40W y prende a 1/2 volumen,probe con una lamparita de 100W y prende a 3/4 de volumen. 

Las pruebas las realizo con una señal de entrada de 1KHz @ 0.050vrms a 0.23vrms.
0.25rms es lo máximo que entrega mi ipod  , he revisado la ganancia del circuito y es correcta.
La ganancia esta ajustada a 36.6 veces.
Con el volumen al maximo obtengo 8.51vrms a la salida por 0.23vrms de entrada

Hasta aqui todo correcto. 

Mi error ha sido olvidarme de quitar la lampara en serie  , pues como el ampli necesita mas corriente la lampara enciende y limita Voltaje y Corriente :cabezon: .

Solo me falta probar sin la lampara.

Ahí les dejo la historia


----------



## andrew01

¡Hola
        saludos ¿alguien puede decir si esto es correcto y schemati se puede construir
Saludos cordiales
andrew01


----------



## 0002

Probablemente el calentamiento se deba a ese ringing que existe en la señal amarilla que muestras en los gráficos, además yo diría que si ya probaste que el ampli suena sin distorcion, igual darle caña con una lampara más grande no estaría mal .

Saludos.


----------



## maton00

no creo pues ese pequeño rizado que se alcanza a notar esta por arriba del voltage de encendido del mosfet y este lo interpretaria como un "on" y se apagaria por debajo de los 3 volts si mal no recuerdo


----------



## electroconico

Ya lo estoy probando sin la lampara.
Me falta armar un pre para exitar completamente el ampli con señal seno de 0-1vrms@1KHz.

Primero enciendo con la lampara en serie el amplificador , una vez cargados los capacitores puenteo la lampara con un switch.

La señal de salida a máxima potencia con la señal proporcionada por el ipod se ve muy limpia.

YA con musica calientan un poco los mosfets,todo parece normal ya que los tengo sin disipador ahorita y como que disipa alrededor de 2W.



> ---------------------------------------------------------------------


Ya he colocado un pequeño disipador a los mosfets y estos apenas entibian,va muy bien por ahora.

Saludos!

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Mas tarde adjunto fotos.


----------



## electroconico

Hola

Pues ya he realizado la prueba de potencia del amplificador.Muy contento con los resultados 

Alimentación = +-35vdc
Capacitores = 10,000.0uF
Mosfet = IRFB4212
Ganancia = 36.6
Carga Resistiva= 4Ω
Señal de entrada = 1KHz  de 0vrms a 1vrms

He notado que mi fuente se cae al tratar de sacar todo el power, de 35vdc cae a 28.
El problema es mi trafo de deshueso  pero eso no afecta para nada.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ganancia 
Señal entrada azul = 1KHz 0.4vrms
Señal salidaamarillo= 14.7vrms

La ganancia del amplificador esta configurada en 36.6 veces

G = 14.7vrms/0.4vrms= 36.75    

Se obtiene lo esperado


Salida antes del clipping
El voltaje de la fuente cae hasta +-28vdc
Potencia estimada = Vfuente²/(r*2)  = 28²/8Ω = 98Watss
Potencia=18vrms²/4Ω=81Watts
Eficiencia del 82%

---------------------------------------------------------
Clipping

--------------------------------------------------------
Señal de salida residuo

La señal se ve muy limpia , incluso cuando el ampli es llevado al clipping aunque es de alrededor de 0.7vrms y creo que sebe al inductor que uso que es de 11uH  y no de 22uH.



Por ahora el amplificador funciona perfecto.

Por ahí a lo mejor realice mal algún calculo , por ahora estoy obteniendo hasta 120W no más.


*Los mosfets estan tibios,el disipador que coloque ayuda bastante y es muy pequeño,apenas una tira  .

*Los capacitores para la parte alta y baja se calientan un poco,ahí coloque cualquier electrolitico , a lo mejor uno con menor resistencia me ayuda.

Más tarde adjunto fotos de la pcb de prueba.

Saludos!



Adjunto alguna imagenes del amplificador.


----------



## electroconico

He realizado otra prueba y he obtenido 180Watts.

Las pruebas fueron realizadas con las siguientes caracteristicas:

Alimentación : +-40vdc la fuente baja hasta 37vdc a máxima potencia.
Mosfet : irfb4212
Carga : 4Ω armado con cuatro resistencias de alambre,las resistencias calientan bastantito 
Señal de entrada : 1KHz@1vrms

El disipador apenas se siente un poco caliente durante la prueba que duro aprox. 5min

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ya probando con audio se escucha muy bien.
A volumen 0% no se alcanza a percibir sonido de las bocinas.
Se probo con unas bocinas de 18" , ensordecedor  se sentia la potencia  de la musica 
Después paso el modelo de la bocina que ahora no recuerdo.

El ampli salio andando a la primera.

Ahora lo siguiente es obtener alrededor de 250W@8Ω y mejorar el diseño del pcb.

*Puntos críticos a considerar

--El diseño del circuito impreso
--Inductor 
--Fuente de alimentación


----------



## SERGIOD

electroconico dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Estoy usando el diagrama del iraudamp7.
> 
> Saludos!



Te refieres a este:
Bueno entonces subo el *7D*


----------



## electroconico

SERGIOD dijo:


> Te refieres a este:



En concreto me baso en iraudamp7D que usa componentes TH.
No cambian los valores.

Saludos!


----------



## rayo7

Hola, estoy realizando el IRAUDAMP7D.

El voltaje de SD a que valor corresponderia? Vcc?

Y el Dead Time, si las resistencias que proponen son de 10k cada una entre las patas de Vcc y Com, cual seria? 

Saludos!

[url=https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=5640&c=3]
	
[/URL]


----------



## electroconico

CSD va solo con un capacitor y para desactivar el driver esa señal se puede mandar a VSS.

En el caso del Deadtime , la resistencia total se propone sea de 10K , esto es R1+R2 y debe pasar por ellas una corriente superior a 0.5mA para un correcto funcionamient.

Lo que se hace ahi es un dividor de tension y el valor del divisor lo multiplicas por Vref que 5.6v si colocas los Zener externos.
-------------------------------------

*Esta nota de configuración del irs2092  AN-1138 es esencial.​*


----------



## rayo7

Muchas gracias! El valor de SD al que me refería yo es el mostrado en la imagen:





Saludos


----------



## electroconico

SD va conectado a las protecciones.

Si no las ocupas solo lo dejas flotando,si quieres deshabilitar el driver SD lo mandas a VSS.


----------



## ragaman

electroconico dijo:


> SD va conectado a las protecciones.
> 
> Si no las ocupas solo lo dejas flotando,si quieres deshabilitar el driver SD lo mandas a VSS.



Amigo Electroconico tienes un esquematico final  de tu amplificador ??


----------



## electroconico

Te adjunto el diagrama en formato pdf del amplificador aquí posteado y probado.

----Yo cambie los componentes para obtener una potencia de 200W , la del esquema es para una potencia superior. -----



> *Los componentes marcados con " * " son los que se deben de cambiar de acuerdo a la potencia deseada.
> **Revisar nota de aplicación iraudamp7*




Como la fuente que ocupe es de +-40vcd use los componentes de la tabla  correspondiente a una fuente de +-35vcd .

adjunto gráfico



Saludos!


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

amigo electroconico
si yo armo el digrama  del  DAMP5  tal cual esta 
funciona.?
ya que hoy boy de compras. pero antes queria saber y es bueno.
para sacar unos 300w rms en 8 ohms y 600w rms en 4 ohms
ya que ese integrado lo condigo facil. pero no see  si como esta en le esquematico aqui publicado funciona bien sin problemas.
ademas de hay que diseñar el pcb del damp 5
gracias


----------



## electroconico

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> amigo electroconico
> si yo armo el digrama  del  DAMP5  tal cual esta
> funciona.?
> ya que hoy boy de compras. pero antes queria saber y es bueno.
> para sacar unos 300w rms en 8 ohms y 600w rms en 4 ohms
> ya que ese integrado lo condigo facil. pero no see  si como esta en le esquematico aqui publicado funciona bien sin problemas.
> ademas de hay que diseñar el pcb del damp 5
> gracias



No he probado el iraudamp5 , solo este que he posteado y desarrolado a lo largo del tema.

No creo que tengas problemas siguiendo el archivo original.

Saludos!


----------



## SA7AN

He aqui unas sugerencias y algunos otros detalles que espero les resulten de utilidad:
- El integrado y los transistores los van a conseguir en breve, ya que estan circulando como respuestos para los minicomponentes Sony HCD SH 2000 que tienen su salida basada en este integrado.
- Deberian fijarse que componentes usa el minicomponente Sony HCD SH 2000, que usa este integrado para tirar 2000w rms (en 2 canales) en configuracion BTL
- Yo baje el diagrama de servicio de dicho minicomponente de la siguiente pagina http://elektrotanya.com/sony_hcd-sh2000_ver-1.1_sm.pdf/download.html
- En la pagina 40 de ese pdf esta el esquema de los 2 amplificadores BTL (4 irs2092)
- En el pdf tambien se ven los mosfet de salida que usa el equipo son 4 "irf6775mtr1pb" por canal
- Datasheet de los mosfets ( http://datasheetz.com/data/Discrete...ETs - Single/IRF6775MTR1PBFCT-datasheetz.html )

Espero les sirva de ayuda a los mas atrevidos y puedan lograr un modelo estable y potente como para dedicarme a armarlo.
Saludos y gracias por todos sus comentarios, son de gran ayuda para mi.


----------



## FELIBAR12

SA7AN dijo:


> - Deberian fijarse que componentes usa el minicomponente Sony HCD SH 2000, que usa este integrado para tirar 2000w rms (en 2 canales) en configuracion BTL
> .


En realidad NO es una configuracion BTL!! es un sistema estereo BI-amplificado.
Son 4 etapas independientes de 500w cada uno. En cada canal L R respectivamente hay un amplificador para graves y otro para agudos


----------



## electroconico

Gracias por los datos!

Ya le estoy dando una revisada al munual de servicio.

Saludos!


----------



## electroconico

Ahora me estoy enfocando en mejorar el diseño que realice anteriormente.
Me he propuesto realizar el ampli para 300W@8Ω.

estoy incluyendo las protecciones contra dc,sobre voltaje y bajo voltaje, también agregue los componentes para poder sincronizar varios amplificadores(busco un buffer para la señal de sincronización).

Planteo la idea de agregarle su pre-amplificador,pero no lo tengo muy seguro hasta no definir la fuente de alimentación para este dispositivo.

Saludos!


----------



## eusebio pacheco

electroconico dijo:


> Ahora me estoy enfocando en mejorar el diseño que realice anteriormente.
> Me he propuesto realizar el ampli para 300W@8Ω.
> 
> estoy incluyendo las protecciones contra dc,sobre voltaje y bajo voltaje, también agregue los componentes para poder sincronizar varios amplificadores(busco un buffer para la señal de sincronización).
> 
> Planteo la idea de agregarle su pre-amplificador,pero no lo tengo muy seguro hasta no definir la fuente de alimentación para este dispositivo.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 88560



hola compañero  terminastes la version de 300w que tal te trabaj tienes algun diagrama final del circuito  gracias de ante mano un saludo desde colombia estoy en armar este amplificador


----------



## electroconico

eusebio pacheco dijo:


> hola compañero  terminastes la version de 300w que tal te trabaj tienes algun diagrama final del circuito  gracias de ante mano un saludo desde colombia estoy en armar este amplificador



Hola Eusebio

Todavia no lo he terminado,ando algo ocupado con otros trabajos,espero enfocarme el proximo mes,por lo menos ya tengo todos los materiales excepto la bobina y el pcb(en camino).

Saludos!

P.D. puedes armar la versión que monte aquí , ha funcionado sin problemas y todo siguiendo las notas de aplicacion.


----------



## eusebio pacheco

electroconico dijo:


> Hola Eusebio
> 
> Todavia no lo he terminado,ando algo ocupado con otros trabajos,espero enfocarme el proximo mes,por lo menos ya tengo todos los materiales excepto la bobina y el pcb(en camino).
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> P.D. puedes armar la versión que monte aquí , ha funcionado sin problemas y todo siguiendo las notas de aplicacion.



hola compañero  bueno  estare pendiente asi  empesare tambien a armar el clase d con ir2092  los tengo  de unas placas que se cambiaronde sony pues estos ya estas siendo usados en estos equipos y suenan muy bien  cuando me hablas del primer esquematico  donde esta hay algun archivo en formato  pdf o algo solo pude ver unas imagenes pero bien diseñadas te felicito compañero un abrazo.. las bobinas puedes conseguirlas en algun centro  de servicio autorizadode lg  estos equipos las traen  las de color rojo para sus salidas que son clase d tambien tengo  algunas por eso  quiero hacerme uno  asi  de este tipo para minimizar espacios y rendir en potencia jejej o si no por alli  en los talleres  de electronica alguno debe de tener equipos malos con esas placas y sus bobinas averigua este modelo mcv905  o  mct 705 cada uno  trae de 4 a 6 bobinas ya armadas de 22uh  suerte si las consiges  amigo  espero  el diagrama de otro que estas armando


----------



## Naders150

Me acaban de llegar 2 juguetes nuevos de la china un par de etapas clase D  L25D que producen 250w en 8 ohm y 350 en ohm. Soportan hasta +-80vdc recomendado +-75vdc
Usan el mismo integrado que el equipo HCD-SH2000 y eso antes de alegrarme me preocupa. Puesto que estuve mirando la hoja de datos del sony y efectivamente tiene 4 etapas capaces a simple vista de producir esos 2000w las dudas son:
*Produce 2000w y consume solo 320w :/
*la fuente solo entrega +-53v en dc según el esquema.. algo aquí no me cuadra
*Según los anteriores datos para mover mi par de etapas L25D que entregan 700w en 4ohm.. solo necesito una fuente de 150w? estaba pensando en armar la smps  de  mnicolau de 800w.. debería mover 8 etapas ejejejej y quedaría un amplificador de 5000w maravillas audio
* por favor algún erudito que me ayude a calcular la fuente para mis etapas.
Nota: en medellin los componentes para la smps 800w de mnicolau salen económicos
Ir2110 $3usd
Irf740 $1usd


----------



## mogolloelectro

emm te comento que hay un error en tu punto de vista por que si bien es sabido que para lograr por lo menos 2000w es por lo menos necesario que la fuente sea capaz de entregar 2500w reales minimo por que este amplificador es muy eficiente y manda relativamente toda la corriente de la fuente al parlante y si tu lo alimentas con 150w no esperes obtener mas de esa potencia por que el amplificador no posee ninguna funcion en la cual sustraiga mas potencia de donde no la hay
entonces te invito a que ensambles la smps de 800w para que las etapas de potencia te trabajen adecuadamente


----------



## Tacatomon

Quieres 2kW

Veamos, necesitas: 135VDC²/2/4Ω=2278W

2278*0.9(Eficiencia de Referencia ClassD) = 2050Wrms sobre 4Ω

135VDC/4Ω = 33.75A Peak - 23.8Arms
135VDC/1.4142=95VAC

95-95VAC y 23.8A del trafo, por si te lo preguntabas.

Y de la SMPS, serían 135VDC de voltaje simétrico con una capacidad de potencia cerca de los 2300W de salida efectivos.
Debo decir que no hay SMPS en el foro Probada que pueda dar esa capacidad de potencia . 

Las potencias en tu caso, nunca te van a cuadrar. Trata de sacar la potencia que tendrías con +-53VDC y verás que no hay 2kW en ese "Sony" No hay forma.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## eusebio pacheco

Naders150 dijo:


> Me acaban de llegar 2 juguetes nuevos de la china un par de etapas clase D  L25D que producen 250w en 8 ohm y 350 en ohm. Soportan hasta +-80vdc recomendado +-75vdc
> Usan el mismo integrado que el equipo HCD-SH2000 y eso antes de alegrarme me preocupa. Puesto que estuve mirando la hoja de datos del sony y efectivamente tiene 4 etapas capaces a simple vista de producir esos 2000w las dudas son:
> *Produce 2000w y consume solo 320w :/
> *la fuente solo entrega +-53v en dc según el esquema.. algo aquí no me cuadra
> *Según los anteriores datos para mover mi par de etapas L25D que entregan 700w en 4ohm.. solo necesito una fuente de 150w? estaba pensando en armar la smps  de  mnicolau de 800w.. debería mover 8 etapas ejejejej y quedaría un amplificador de 5000w maravillas audio
> * por favor algún erudito que me ayude a calcular la fuente para mis etapas.
> Nota: en medellin los componentes para la smps 800w de mnicolau salen económicos
> Ir2110 $3usd
> Irf740 $1usd


compañero cuando hablas de los ir 2092 son de tipo superficial o de montaje normal me interesan esos datos un saludo de la costa ya estoy tambien diseñando mi placa clase d tomando como referencia el iraudamp7 y el digiclass que esta por alli  en el foro es muy parcido al diseño  de electronico en doble capa bueno apenas tenga le diseño armado subo fotos  un saludo


----------



## Naders150

Por eso digo.. no se si no se noto el modo sarcástico de mi anterior post.... yo tengo claro que  ese sony no entrega 2000w rms y el echo de que usen el ir2092 me pone a dudar sobre la potencia real que pueda entregar este integrado





eusebio pacheco dijo:


> compañero cuando hablas de los ir 2092 son de tipo superficial o de montaje normal me interesan esos datos un saludo de la costa ya estoy tambien diseñando mi placa clase d tomando como referencia el iraudamp7 y el digiclass que esta por alli  en el foro es muy parcido al diseño  de electronico en doble capa bueno apenas tenga le diseño armado subo fotos  un saludo



Si son de tipo superficial... claro que ya viene la tarjeta armada de la china mira son estas
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Assembled-L...nd_Vision_Amplifier_Parts&hash=item1c315f174c

salieron por 150.000 puestas aqui en medellin


----------



## ragaman

Naders150 dijo:


> Por eso digo.. no se si no se noto el modo sarcástico de mi anterior post.... yo tengo claro que  ese sony no entrega 2000w rms y el echo de que usen el ir2092 me pone a dudar sobre la potencia real que pueda entregar este integrado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si son de tipo superficial... claro que ya viene la tarjeta armada de la china mira son estas
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Assembled-L...nd_Vision_Amplifier_Parts&hash=item1c315f174c
> 
> salieron por 150.000 puestas aqui en medellin



La verdad es que el Irs2092 es un integrado modular PWM+ Half bridge driver, de lo mejor que hay en el mercado por su sencillez y su muy buena calidad de audio, realmente este integrado no limita directamente la potencia de salida del amplificador, recuerda que un clase D fácilmente puede trabajar con una carga de 1 Ohm si la fuente de alimentación y los Mosfets son lo suficientes robustos, por ejemplo vemos el diseño del IRADUAMP9 que usa este el IRS2092 y es capaz de sacar 1.9KW, la única limitación de este integrado es el voltaje de polarización +/-100Vdc y que solo puede controlar directamente 2 mosfets, si se requiriera controlar 2 pares de mosfets o 3 es necesario agregar un totem pole para suministrar la corriente necesaria, de resto ten por seguro que no hay un mejor IC para clase D que este.


----------



## electroconico

Hola!

YA tengo los pcbs , solo me falta tiempo para armarlo 
Cuando tenga más avances los comparto.

Saludos!


----------



## eusebio pacheco

muy elegantes las placas amigos que tipo  de impresion usas tes en los diseños parecen de fabrica que tinta es la de la mascara de componentes


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Oye electroconico, esas PCB las mandaste a hacer o las hiciste a mano??? Se ven mas que profesionales, simplemente preciosas.
Yo igual soy de Mexico, si las mandaste a hacer, me gustaria mucho tener el dato de donde 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## electroconico

Hola compañeros un saludo!!

Los circuitos impresos los mande fabricar,es muy barato y para prototipo no puedo pedir mas .

Aqui les dejo el enlace

Les recomiendo juntar varios diseños y pagar el envío por DHL o UPS , si lo mandan por correo normal tarda hasta 30dias >_<


----------



## eusebio pacheco

exelentes diseños jeje compañero lo felicito   bueno  cuenteme como le fue con este diseño  nuevo


----------



## electroconico

Hola amigos!

Llevo este avance , todavía no pongo los demás circuitos porque me falta la fuente 
Me gustaría meter una conmutada.

Saludos!!


----------



## pampas

Hola Electroconico,como va el avance de tu amplificador?


----------



## electroconico

No lo he podido continuar.
Solo me falta la fuente,esperemos que en las próximas semanas quede listo.
Por cierto me dejo muy buenas impresiones el primer prototipo que realice.
Saludos!


----------



## luizcpimenta

Buenos días a todos. 
Amplificadores Look comercializar que aquí en Brasil, el mercado libre. 
700Wrms proporcionan hasta a 4 ohmios o incluso 2 ohms 1000Wrms. 
Saludos a todos. 

Perdóname, estoy usando traductor google ...


----------



## Sr. Domo

Ampli clase D con IRS2092, ampli que encontré en el Sony Genezi HCR-GTR888 de a 4 amplis con fuente simple!

Por lo que me dijeron, sonaba lindo, lástima que murió ese estéreo que trae 4 de estos integraditos 

En el primer mensaje, se ve que funciona con fuente simétrica, pero en el esquemático de ese estéreo, en la parte de la salida hay algo así:



Funciona con fuente simple! le estimo unos +50V! y no estoy alucinando, ya que en el PCB así está y en el esquemático así está! La salida se toma del ampli y el GND del punto medio de los capacitores!

Algo así como el Half Bridge de las SMPS. En este caso, se obtiene más potencia o como es eso en esa configuración?

Salu2!


----------



## Tacatomon

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Ampli clase D con IRS2092, ampli que encontré en el Sony Genezi HCR-GTR888 de a 4 amplis con fuente simple!
> 
> Por lo que me dijeron, sonaba lindo, lástima que murió ese estéreo que trae 4 de estos integraditos
> 
> En el primer mensaje, se ve que funciona con fuente simétrica, pero en el esquemático de ese estéreo, en la parte de la salida hay algo así:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 119410
> 
> Funciona con fuente simple! le estimo unos +50V! y no estoy alucinando, ya que en el PCB así está y en el esquemático así está! La salida se toma del ampli y el GND del punto medio de los capacitores!
> 
> Algo así como el Half Bridge de las SMPS. En este caso, se obtiene más potencia o como es eso en esa configuración?
> 
> Salu2!



Imposible. Te estás comiendo GND. Revisa bien el esquema.


----------



## Sr. Domo

Perdón, en el didujo olvidé ponerle GND 

Pero en las PCB así están, es más, de la fuente sólo hay un conector con 6 pines, tres pines van a GND y los otros 3 a VCC, pero esos de VCC están conectados entre sí, o sea que no hay -VCC

Es muuuuy raro esto...

Aquí está corregido:


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , yo personalmente canbiaria lo capacitor "C3"(100nF) de posición y conectaria el en paralelo con lo altavoz (artoparlante) de modo el formar lo filtro pasa bajos con lo inductor "L1" nesesario para filtrar la frequenzia de comutación ( Clase "D").
!fuerte abrazo!.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Sr. Domo

Bueno, por el momento no consideremos esa parte  porque el esquema trae otras cosas más.

Lo que me intriga es la otra conexión al altavoz, que toma como GND la unión de los capacitores de 3300uF, porqué le habrán hecho así?

Salu2!


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos ,caro Domonation Corporation , los dos capacitores electroliticos funcionan como dos fuentes ( dos mini baterias) en serie , eso es porque els tienem baja resistencia serie y conseguen fornir buena curriente por un rato de tienpo lo suficiente para la frequenzia de comutación.
Una sugerencia es agregar en paralelo con los capacitores electroliticos resistores de equalización de modo ayudar la correcta dibisión de tensión( VCC/2) entre los dos capacitores.
Quanto maior for la capacitancia en uF de los dos capacitores mejor es lo rendimento.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Sr. Domo

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos ,caro Domonation Corporation , los dos capacitores electroliticos funcionan como dos fuentes ( dos mini baterias) en serie , eso es porque els tienem baja resistencia serie y conseguen fornir buena curriente por un rato de tienpo lo suficiente para la frequenzia de comutación.
> Una sugerencia es agregar en paralelo con los capacitores electroliticos resistores de equalización de modo ayudar la correcta dibisión de tensión( VCC/2) entre los dos capacitores.
> Quanto maior for la capacitancia en uF de los dos capacitores mejor es lo rendimento.
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> 
> Daniel Lopes.



Tengo que leer unas cuantas veces hasta que me quede claro, pero así a simple vista parecería que es como un intento de Half Bridge.

Gracias 

Salu2!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Tengo que leer unas cuantas veces hasta que me quede claro, pero así a simple vista parecería que es como un intento de Half Bridge.
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Salu2!!


!Siiiiii estas en todo correcto!,  realmente es una "Half Bridge" tal como una fuente conmutada de PC (conputadora personal) , donde lo artoparlante (altavoz) es como lo primario de lo transformador de la fuente conmutada.
!OJO! en "C3" el estas armado equivocado , su correcta conección es en paralelo con lo altavoz de modo hacer un filtro passa bajo con "L1" y no en paralelo con lo transistor MosFet.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Sr. Domo

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Siiiiii estas en todo correcto!,  realmente es una "Half Bridge" tal como una fuente conmutada de PC (conputadora personal) , donde lo artoparlante (altavoz) es como lo primario de lo transformador de la fuente conmutada.
> !OJO! en "C3" el estas armado equivocado , su correcta conección es en paralelo con lo altavoz de modo hacer un filtro passa bajo con "L1" y no en paralelo con lo transistor MosFet.
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.





			
				El Chapulín Colorado dijo:
			
		

> Lo sospeché desde un principio!



Me recordó mucho a las SMPS, precisamente las Half Bridge y no estaba mal 

Recuerda, no consideremos los demás componentes, están de forma "representativa", o sea que pueden no tener los mismos valores o posiciones en este caso, y sí, va en paralelo con el altavoz y me parece que traen dos bobinas en paralelo así como los filtros EMI de las SMPS que van en la línea de entrada pero en este caso ambas bobinas para una sola salida o algo así.

Salu2!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes

La función del "L1" en serie y "C3" en paralelo con la carga (en ese caso lo altavoz)es formar un filtro passa bajo "LC" nesesario de modo rechazar la frequenzia de conmutación (dezenas o centenas de Khz)donde lo nivel medio de lo PWM es la información deseada ( lo audio). Los dos capacitores electroliticos en serie  emulan o crian dos fuentes en serie tal como dos mini baterias en serie criando artificialmente un "center tap".
Una sugerencia es  passar de lo campo teorico para lo practico , eso puede sener en mas bajas potencias solamente para ganar esperiencia y despues seguir para potenzias mas elevadas.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Cdma System

Domo eso es como una masa flotante por eso el negativo del altavoz va en medio de los capacitores.
Ahí estás teniendo la mitad de la tensión total por ende se comporta como GND y en el circuito que marcaste como "GND" en realidad es -Vcc.
Sólo tiene + y - no GND pero sí una simulación de ella con los caps.


----------



## Sr. Domo

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> La función del "L1" en serie y "C3" en paralelo con la carga (en ese caso lo altavoz)es formar un filtro passa bajo "LC" nesesario de modo rechazar la frequenzia de conmutación (dezenas o centenas de Khz)donde lo nivel medio de lo PWM es la información deseada ( lo audio). Los dos capacitores electroliticos en serie  emulan o crian dos fuentes en serie tal como dos mini baterias en serie criando artificialmente un "center tap".
> Una sugerencia es  passar de lo campo teorico para lo practico , eso puede sener en mas bajas potencias solamente para ganar esperiencia y despues seguir para potenzias mas elevadas.
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



El Sony Genezi HCR-GTR888 trae 4 amplis con el IRS2092, donde dos son para medios y altos y los otros dos para bajos, pero en estos tienen dos bobinas en paralelo.

Traen un capacitor de poliester de creo 220nF en paralelo con el altavoz y otras cosas, unos diodos en paralelo con los transistores, unos capacitores de 100nF en paralelo con los de 3300uF, unos de 10nF me parece y unas resistencias de 47K en paralelo con los capacitores, ha de ser para ayudar a mantener el +/-Vcc como bien dijeron.

Algo me dice que intenté hacer esto con un ampli clase AB y la potencia resultó siendo la misma y la THD aumentó  
Creo nada más funciona bien con los clase D.

Salu2!! 





experimentador dijo:


> Domo eso es como una masa flotante por eso el negativo del altavoz va en medio de los capacitores.
> Ahí estás teniendo la mitad de la tensión total por ende se comporta como GND y en el circuito que marcaste como "GND" en realidad es -Vcc.
> Sólo tiene + y - no GND pero sí una simulación de ella con los caps.



Sip, es lo que Daniel explicó y lo que me dió a entender 

Hasta es como una configuración BTL, cuando hay semiciclo positivo, "toma" la carga del capacitor que va en 1/2Vcc y GND para hacer de cuenta que va de GND a -VCC y viceversa.

Nada más que yo lo simulé pero no dió buenos resultados, la potencia resultó siendo la misma y hasta la THD aumentó! pero, era un clase AB. Hasta en las pruebas reales como que sonaba un poquito menos y con un poquito más de distorsión.

Ahora falta probarlo en un clase D, o sea, ver los resultados en la simulación y en pruebas reales.

Salu2!! y gracias a ambos por su atención


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Quanto a las dos bobinas en paralelo dobramos la capacidad en manejar curriente pero reduzimos a la mitad la inductancia, bobinas con nucleo de ferrite tienem que sener proyectadas (diseñadas) con mucho cariño para NO incorrer en la saturación del nucleo magnectico "matando" ese inductor , Bobinas con nucleo de aire no tienem ese problema pero son mucho mas grandes y tienem un campo magnectico elevado lo que puede traer problemas por inducciones molestas en circuitos sensibles (generalmente en la entrada del Amp.)
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Sr. Domo

Las bobinas que traen son de ferrita y del tipo "shielded", son notablemente más grandes que las otras dos, pero creo son de 220uH o algo así le leí.

Salu2!


----------



## fer2040

Hola Electroconico, me llamo Fernando y soy de Buenos Aires, arme el amplificador Iraudamp7 con los valores de componentes para alimentación 50+50 volt, y con los valores originales según la tabla del circuito, los transistores de salida calienta hasta quemarse, el amplificador funciona solo unos minutos, hasta donde pude analizar, hay algún problema con la tensión que general los 12v de polarización, el zener y el tip31, realmente quería preguntarte si tenes el diagrama final y si hay alguna modificación en especial. modifique el valor del zener y de los resistores de la polarización de ese circuito del Bias, ya estoy pensando usar un 7812 para polarizar,  espero no molestarte con mi preguntas, desde ya muchas gracias.

Fernando


----------



## electroconico

Hola fer2040!
No modifique el circuito.
Lo use tal cual lo muestra la hoja de aplicación.
La fuente con el tip31c,asegurate que sean originales tus componentes.

Te dejo el diagrama con el que realice el prototipo.

Saludos!


----------



## carlin88

Hola *electroconico*!

De antemano gracias por tu respuesta.

Muy agradecido por publicar todos esos datos, que ayudan al análisis y la comprensión de esta topologia de amplificadores. Debo de admitir, que llamo mi atención por su ahorro energético y por lo compactos que son. 
Terminaste el prototipo  de 300W que citas en #68. De aquella publicación ya casi 2 años, y nadie preguntó como te quedo. Si lograste probar esa belleza seria de lujo que compartas esa preciosa información 
si puedes publicar los datos de las pruebas. todo lo que puedas. Seria bueno ver las ondas de disparo, voltaje de trabajo, que tamaño de ferrita usas en el filtro, que potencia alcanzaste rms, ¿calienta mucho? , ¿trabaja frío?. uhmm.... que interesante.
estaré al pendiente.
un abrazo desde Perú
Saludos.


----------



## electroconico

Hola carlin88!

No pude continuar con el proyecto.
Todavía tengo esa espinita clavada ,si realizo algún avance lo comparto.

Saludos!


----------



## ssm

La verda*d* el irs2092 es un circuito para amplificador clase d completo, ya que funciona genial y su sistema eficiencia que tiene practicamente no se calienta los irfp, distorcion 0 , yo tengo un amplificador que compre a los chinos aliexpress .250w RMS , alimentando 70+70


----------



## carlin88

electroconico dijo:


> Hola carlin88!
> 
> No pude continuar con el proyecto.
> Todavía tengo esa espinita clavada ,si realizo algún avance lo comparto.
> 
> Saludos!



Me dejas con las ganas  
crees que pueda usar los IRFP260 para este amplificador y que potencia podría sacarle ah 85v.
gracias por la respuesta. Estaremos esperando.
un abrazo.


----------



## electroconico

carlin88 dijo:


> Me dejas con las ganas
> crees que pueda usar los IRFP260 para este amplificador y que potencia podría sacarle ah 85v.
> gracias por la respuesta. Estaremos esperando.
> un abrazo.




No creo que te vaya bien con el irfp260,tiene una capacitancia muy elevada.


----------



## carlin88

electroconico dijo:


> No creo que te vaya bien con el irfp260,tiene una capacitancia muy elevada.


 de todas maneras lo probé, no puedo sacarle mas de 4 amperios, antes que sufra recorte de onda trabajando con fuente simetrica 65+- volts con carga de 2 ohm. Saco un total de 120wrms.
tratare de conseguir el  IRFB4227PbF espero conseguir 500Wrms con 85+-v gracias.
calin.


----------



## ssm

Aqui os dejo el video del , irs2092 suena muy bien los mosfet no puedo poner el volumen 100% el altavoz solo he puesto la mitad, utilizo 30+30v en total aproxidamente saca uno 100w rms , se puede usar mas voltave 70+70 para sacar 250w rms, utilizando 2 mosfet.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CV058zRCWB4&feature=youtu.be
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I17BDVZ9F_k&feature=youtu.be


----------



## carlin88

ssm dijo:


> Aqui os dejo el video del , irs2092 suena muy bien los mosfet no puedo poner el volumen 100% el altavoz solo he puesto la mitad, utilizo 30+30v en total aproxidamente saca uno 100w rms , se puede usar mas voltave 70+70 para sacar 250w rms, utilizando 2 mosfet.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CV058zRCWB4&feature=youtu.be
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I17BDVZ9F_k&feature=youtu.be



Hola, bonito tu claseD.
con respecto a la prueba con el parlante, ese parlante de mini componente. Solo resiste 25W como maximo dudo que de 100w RMS .


----------



## ssm

Hola buenas dia,gracias por responder ya que me di cuenta ,que no era 100w rms son mucho para casa ,despues estaba calculando con el multimetro y calculadora tiene 14 rms es un altavoz  que tengo ,30w*6ohms=160w  razi cuadrada =13,41rms real para altavoz, si pongo mas voltaje para amplificador ya que quemaria el altavoz que tengo,


----------



## electroconico

Este fin de semana retome el ampli.
Me falta una fuente decente y la resistencia de potencia para hacer las pruebas de banco.
El ampli oscila alrededor de 500Khz.
Señales de compuerta aceptables pero pueden mejorar.
Estoy probando las protecciones y funcionan de maravilla. (No he probado sobrecarga)
Les dejo una foto del equipo armado.

Saludos!


----------



## ssm

Hola ,Una preguna es posible usar amp7d-200   2 placas para usar full bridge para sacar 500w 8 ohms,
veo que usan amp7d-150   2 placas para full bridge para aumentar la potencia,pero tengo duda los de amp7d-200?


----------



## carlin88

electroconico dijo:


> Este fin de semana retome el ampli.
> Me falta una fuente decente y la resistencia de potencia para hacer las pruebas de banco.
> El ampli oscila alrededor de 500Khz.
> Señales de compuerta aceptables pero pueden mejorar.
> Estoy probando las protecciones y funcionan de maravilla. (No he probado sobrecarga)
> Les dejo una foto del equipo armado.
> 
> Saludos!



hola electroconico:
exelente el ensamblaje. Como carga seria bueno usar alambre arrollado, en una botella de vidrio a la cantidad de ohms de tu conveniencia, todo sumergido en agua, si en caso calienta. 
Con respecto al toroide que usas que tipo es y si newark tiene ese producto, ¿lo manda para perú?
saludos 
carlos


----------



## electroconico

carlin88 dijo:


> hola electroconico:
> exelente el ensamblaje. Como carga seria bueno usar alambre arrollado, en una botella de vidrio a la cantidad de ohms de tu conveniencia, todo sumergido en agua, si en caso calienta.
> Con respecto al toroide que usas que tipo es y si newark tiene ese producto, ¿lo manda para perú?
> saludos
> carlos



Hola carlin!

Gracias por el dato , intentare hacer la resistencia como lo indicas,solo no quiero enrrollar metros de alambre .

Sobre el inductor , no es de newark(cuando compre unos ahi no me funcionaron correctamente,no son los adecuados)

Te dejo un link http://www.kitsandparts.com/toroids.php , creo que es t106-2 

Saludos!


----------



## carlin88

electroconico dijo:


> Hola carlin!
> 
> Gracias por el dato , intentare hacer la resistencia como lo indicas,solo no quiero enrrollar metros de alambre .
> 
> Sobre el inductor , no es de newark(cuando compre unos ahi no me funcionaron correctamente,no son los adecuados)
> 
> Te dejo un link http://www.kitsandparts.com/toroids.php , creo que es t106-2
> 
> Saludos!



Con alambre n° 28 sumergido en agua resiste 10A tranquilamente. 8 metros 2 ohms aproximado. Gracias por la pagina. Continua con la pruebas estaré esperando los datos. 
Cuando me lleguen las partes que pedí, armare el mio. 
un abrazo.


----------



## electroconico

Ayer tome este video,estoy esperando armar el banco de capacitores y otras cosillas.
Lo probe con una lampara en serie de 60W para proteger el cacharro,funciona y se escucha bien.


----------



## ssm

Buenas dia queria preguntar , segun en la descripcion de IRAUDAMP7D el : AMP7D-200 no se puede carga la impedancia de 4Ω, solo se puede 8Ω.

EL  AMP7D-150 ,si que se puede de 4 y 8Ω,

y si cojo los valores de AMP7D-150 para sustituir en el AMP7D-200 para cargar 4Ω ?


----------



## zopilote

Los valores mostrados  solo son datos con cargas fijas, y todo depende de los mosfet y claro que de la potencia de la fuente, tu puedes bajar la impedancia abajo de los cuatro ohmios y seguira funcionando el amplificador.


----------



## hell_fish

Excelente amplificador cero ruidos offset de 0V cero calor alimentado con 40V simetricos mosfet IRF640 tiempo muerto 75ns

Gracias por compartir.


----------



## electroconico

hell_fish dijo:


> Excelente amplificador cero ruidos offset de 0V cero calor alimentado con 40V simetricos mosfet IRF640 tiempo muerto 75ns
> 
> Gracias por compartir.


Que bien lo tienes andando.
Me sorprende lo del irf640 que es algo viejo y rdson elevada aprox.

Cuántos watts le has sacado?[emoji41] 

Saludos!


----------



## hell_fish

Le he sacado 196W aproximadamente los mosfet un poco calientes con disipador son los unicos mosfet con los que contaba (reciclados) subire un poco el voltaje para sacarle 250W


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

hell fish saludos, compadre me podría facilitar la copia del PCB para planchar de su amp class d , ya que tengo material como ir2092 y mosfet.


----------



## leo sanzeh

Saludos !!!!!

Necesito de sus consejos, no se mucho sobre Amps Clase D, pero me defiendo !!!! Arme este amplificador con IRS2092, pero se protegía por OC por usar mosfet de alto RDSon, modifique las resistencias de Vcset y ya no se protege, pero decidí cambiar los mosfet para mejor seguridad.
Pasa que cuando uso mosfet IRF630 funciona bien, pero su alto RDSon no me permite sacarle buena eficiencia y por que la corriente de trabajo es baja. Pero si quiero usar mosfet 45N20 (tiene 0.065 RDSon y 35Amp) ó IRFS640B (0.18 RDSon y 18Amp) se deforma el pulso, probé con estos mosfet porque son los que tengo a la mano.

Que puede estar pasando  ????   sera que las características de los mosfet no permiten usarlos para el amplificador ??? 

Les dejo oscilograma de la salida con mosfet IRF630 (Primera imagen)
La segunda imagen es el oscilograma con el mosfet 45N20 (con el IRFS640B es casi igual)

Gracias de antemano !!!!

*Notas adicionales:* Alimentación de +/-56V y esta bien filtrado, Inductancia de 22uH.


----------



## electroconico

Que bobina estás usando?
Se ve muy pequeña.

No entiendo muy bien donde estas colocando las puntas.

--*-*-*-**--*-*
NO CONECTES LAS PUNTAS DEL OSCILOSCOPIO U OTRO INSTRUMENTO EN CALIENTE.

SIEMPRE DESCONECTA Y ESPERA UN POCO A QUE SE DESCARGUE.

Usa la lámpara en serie para proteger tu circuito hasta que estés seguro que está trabajando correctamente.



Otra cosa.
Más que la Rdson que se traduce en calentamiento.
Se usa Qg , la carga electrica del MOSFET. Como su capacitancia por decirlo rápido.

Si tu frecuencia de oscilación es rápida y el MOSFET lento tendrás problema.lo que se hace es bajar la frecuencia.

Si la carga es muy grande el driver no podrá suministrar la corriente adecuada, es otro punto.
Por eso cuando ponen en paralelo los MOSFET agregan driver extra.


----------



## leo sanzeh

Estoy usando una lampara en serie con el transformador, el inductor lo fabrique de una vieja bobina de monitor, la punta del osciloscopio lo conecto entre los mosfet y tierra.


----------



## yuzmang

Buenas amigo leo sanzeh tu diseño de pcb usa el irs2092s superficial y los demas componentes normales si es asi me gustaria armalo ya que cuento con el ic smd pero se me hace dificil conseguir el resto de componentes smd


----------



## leo sanzeh

Saludos yuzmang te dejo pcb que use !!!


----------



## yuzmang

Gracias amigo leo sanzeh voy a buscar los demas componentes para armarlo pienso usar mosfet FB31N20D ya lo armaste cuentamos como funciona


----------



## leo sanzeh

Funciona bien !!!!!  sonido nitido, aunque creo que todavia le falta potencia, al menos es lo que puedo percibir.
Por cierto, si se calientan mucho las resistencias de 1W cambialas a 2W o 3W, yo le puse de 2W y solo se entibian.


----------



## leo sanzeh

Estos son otros diseños, uno utiliza un mosfet doble y el otro incluye protección DC y retardo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Leo Sanzeh ¿ Dónde está el diagrama completo de ese amplificador ?


----------



## leo sanzeh

*Aquí se los Dejo !!!!!!!!!!*



*Aquí se los Dejo !!!!!!!!!!*

Al parecer las vistas se ven pequeñas, así que les dejo también un zip que contiene los 2 diagramas.


----------



## leo sanzeh

También les dejo una versión con trimpot para variar la frecuencia !!!


----------



## pedro yamarte

Saludos a todos quiero hacer una consulta con respecto a ese integrado, como lo pudieramos proteger   en caso de que los mosfet se pusieran en corto, osea que retornara el voltaje a traves del gate hago esta consulta porque me a llegado bastantes amplificadores clase d averiados con los mosfet en corto y el integrado ni que se diga gracias de antemano...


----------



## leo sanzeh

pedro yamarte dijo:


> Saludos a todos quiero hacer una consulta con respecto a ese integrado, como lo pudieramos proteger en caso de que los mosfet se pusieran en corto, osea que retornara el voltaje a traves del gate hago esta consulta porque me a llegado bastantes amplificadores clase d averiados con los mosfet en corto y el integrado ni que se diga gracias de antemano...


 
Lo único que se puede ocurrir es ponerle un zener entre G y S, o un circuito como el de la imagen, lo he visto en inversores de fuentes de potencia de audio, pero solo es una idea no se si sirva de protección de los mosfet para amplificadores Clase D.

*_________________________________________________________________________________*


----------



## Daniel Lopes

leo sanzeh dijo:


> Lo único que se puede ocurrir es ponerle un zener entre G y S, o un circuito como el de la imagen, lo he visto en inversores de fuentes de potencia de audio, pero solo es una idea no se si sirva de protección de los mosfet para amplificadores Clase D.
> 
> *_________________________________________________________________________________*


Hola a todos , lo circuito arriba es enpleyado para si descargar la junción Gate y Sourse mas rapidamente aun (Speed-up en gringues) por meo del transistor PNP.  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yuzmang

Gracias amigo leo sanzeh por compartir sus pdf y experiencias con este amplificador , hoy hice el pcb y me faltan algunos componente que no consigo como los diodos rapidos y los condensadores de 150p , los condensadores de 100n y 470n los tengo de 250v  ¿ Crees que no habrá problemas usar esos en vez de 400v ?


----------



## leo sanzeh

yuzmang dijo:


> Gracias amigo leo sanzeh por compartir sus pdf y experiencias con este amplificador hoy hize el pcb y me faltan algunos componente que no consigo como los diodos rapidos y los condensadores de 150p los condensadores de 100n y 470n los tengo de 250v crees que no habra problemas usar esos en vez de 400v



No creo que haya problemas, mientras la alimentación no rebase los +/-70V, los de 100nf pueden ser de 100V


----------



## rektor

Hola  a todos, tengo una duda con este amplificador , ¿ Que tanta potencia podria sacarle con unos mosfet irfb4227 y 75vdc+- un trafo de una planta original que tiene un fusible de 10a en el primario y  4 bocinas avc de 1500w de 18" ? Pienso armar dos circuitos , desde ya gracias.


----------



## leo sanzeh

rektor revisa estos documentos de International Rectifier, te sirven de guía para averiguar cuanta potencia te puede disipar (r_ecuerda que la potencia postrada esta en potencia p-p con una señal seno de 1khz_) la potencia RMS es diferente.
http://www.infineon.com/dgdl/iraudamp9.pdf?fileId=5546d462533600a40153569aee022bff
http://www.schematicsforfree.com/archive/file/Audio/Circuits/POWER%20AMPLIFIERS-CLASS-D/1kW%20Buffered%20To220%20IRS2092%20Class%20D%20Amp%20using%20modified%20IRAUDAMP5%20rev2d.pdf


----------



## yuzmang

Buenas saludos amigo Leo Sanzeh , todavia no* h*e podido armarlo por que se me * h*a hecho dificil conseguir algunos componentes , queria pedirte si puedes compartir los archivo Layout de los pcb , se lo agradeceria.


----------



## leo sanzeh

*P*or ahora subo el PCB genérico !!!!


----------



## mostrin

Si suena muy bien pero no con mucha potencia con + - 45 v creo suena mas fuerte uno de 2 transitores 2sc5200 cuasi.


----------



## Juan Franco

Hola leo sanzeh, sera que podes poner una foto de la parte de abajo de la placa para ver en que posicion soldaste el integrado?, arme con cuidado pero no puedo hacer que funcione, muchas gracias.



leo sanzeh dijo:


> Saludos !!!!!
> 
> Necesito de sus consejos, no se mucho sobre Amps Clase D, pero me defiendo !!!! Arme este amplificador con IRS2092, pero se protegía por OC por usar mosfet de alto RDSon, modifique las resistencias de Vcset y ya no se protege, pero decidí cambiar los mosfet para mejor seguridad.
> Pasa que cuando uso mosfet IRF630 funciona bien, pero su alto RDSon no me permite sacarle buena eficiencia y por que la corriente de trabajo es baja. Pero si quiero usar mosfet 45N20 (tiene 0.065 RDSon y 35Amp) ó IRFS640B (0.18 RDSon y 18Amp) se deforma el pulso, probé con estos mosfet porque son los que tengo a la mano.
> 
> Que puede estar pasando  ????   sera que las características de los mosfet no permiten usarlos para el amplificador ???
> 
> Les dejo oscilograma de la salida con mosfet IRF630 (Primera imagen)
> La segunda imagen es el oscilograma con el mosfet 45N20 (con el IRFS640B es casi igual)
> 
> Gracias de antemano !!!!
> 
> *Notas adicionales:* Alimentación de +/-56V y esta bien filtrado, Inductancia de 22uH.


----------



## leo sanzeh

Saludos Juan Franco en el archivo layout te indica la posición del primer pin integrado !!
*La vista es por lado de las pistas !!!*


----------



## Juan Franco

Muchas gracias leo sanzeh, ya solde el integrado con cuidado, ahora sigo con lo que falta y espero que esta vez si funcione esta otra placa que estoy armando, la anterior no anduvo, en lugar de zener de 5.6 volt tengo de 5 volt,  no se si por este motivo o la resistencia que regula la frecuencia de trabajo que no tengo el valor exacto. Uso mosfet irf540 para hacer esta prueba, si funciona bien los cambio por los irf 240 y mas voltaje. Saludos


----------



## Juan Franco

Hola, Adjunto video del amplificador IRS2092 y fotos, funciona muy bien, esta por ahora con un filtro lc de aire, pero voy a ponerle de ferrita, fuente smps half bridge de Micolau. Voltaje +- 55. trabajando en 4 ohm. Mosfet irf540.




Gracias..
Saludos


----------



## Juan Franco

Hola gente del foro, subo imagenes de dos amplificadores con irs2092, uno ya probado con 3 pares de mosfet irfp250, usando los TC4420 para moverlos, una fuente simetrica de +- 85 volt. 
El otro con mosfet irfp260 que aun falta hacer la prueba con fuente grande, por ahora esta con una de +- 55 volt. para pruebas.

Adjunto diseño que ya habían posteado al principio del foro con ese lo arme y siguiendo el es esquema segun fabricante del irs2092.
Cuando hice la primer prueba con los irfp260 solo un par al  principio, no entivian ni dandole volumen y sin disipador.  

La pregunta es: al conectar el segundo par de mosfet que ya trabaja en paralelo van calentando aun sin poner volumen, o sea solo calientan al estar funcionando. Si ven diseño y los que vi en internet no lleva resistencias de 0.33 ohm o 0.18 ohm como los clase AB que usan transistores en paralelo y que compensan esta variación que pueda haber entre transistores conectados en paralelo.

En otro posteo voy a subir un video para que escuchen y lo vean funcionando.
Igualmente lo probé a alto volumen por al menos una hora y realmente suena mas fuerte y claro que los fullbridge que tengo armado y están en este foro y otros de los colegas brasileños. Con un parlante de 18" para bajos, lo sacude como ningún fullbridge y sin distorsión. Al punto de golpear el cono del parlante si te pasas con el volumen.
Saludos


----------



## luizcpimenta

Juan Franco dijo:


> Hola gente del foro, subo imagenes de dos amplificadores con irs2092, uno ya probado con 3 pares de mosfet irfp250, usando los TC4420 para moverlos, una fuente simetrica de +- 85 volt.



Buenos días a todos.
Este archivo tiene algunos errores. El más grosero es la falta de puesta a tierra del pin 2 del IRS2092 ...

Bom dia a todos.
Esse arquivo tem alguns erros. O mais grosseiro é a falta de aterramento do pino 2 do IRS2092...


*Moderador Nota: use um tradutor*


----------



## Juan Franco

Hola, como dije, lo arme de acuerdo a la hoja de datos, y si le puse descarga a tierra a la pata 2 del irs2092.
Ese esquema lo postearon hace unos años, y yo lo resubi nomas.
Si puedes marcar que otros errores le encontras te agradecería.
Saludos



luizcpimenta dijo:


> Bom dia a todos.
> Esse arquivo tem alguns erros. O mais grosseiro é a falta de aterramento do pino 2 do IRS2092...


----------



## Cdma System

luizcpimenta dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> Este archivo tiene algunos errores. El más grosero es la falta de puesta a tierra del pin 2 del IRS2092 ...
> 
> Bom dia a todos.
> Esse arquivo tem alguns erros. O mais grosseiro é a falta de aterramento do pino 2 do IRS2092...
> 
> 
> *Moderador Nota: use um tradutor*





Que otros errores tiene aparte del pin 2 ????


----------



## Daniel Lopes

luizcpimenta dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> Este archivo tiene algunos errores. El más grosero es la falta de puesta a tierra del pin 2 del IRS2092 ...
> 
> Bom dia a todos.
> Esse arquivo tem alguns erros. O mais grosseiro é a falta de aterramento do pino 2 do IRS2092...
> 
> 
> *Moderador Nota: use um tradutor*


Hola a todos , en "Off Topic" mode [On] , caro Don Paisano a titulo de conocimento lo nobre de paises  si traduz o sea tu localización es Brasil y  Brazil.   
"Off Topic" mode [Off]
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## JPI

Hola señores. Veo que esta configuración de amplificador clase D es susceptible a la red LC que se encuentra a la salida y que si se sintoniza correctamente funciona, mi interrogante es ¿qué sucede cuando lo conectamos a bafles de 3 vías que contienen ecualizadores pasivos LC.


----------



## mogolloelectro

hola con respecto al circuito que mencionas la funcion del que va instalado en el amplificador es para cortar las altas frecuencias que no son perceptibles al oido pero que afectan grvemente a los parlantes de alta frecuencia llamese tweeters driver o brillos que son las unidades que estan seteadas para responder a dichas "altas frecuencias" pero que si no se cortan terminara quemado el ya mencionado
yo alguna ve conecte 1 parlante de 12" y un tweeter dinamico con su respectivo crossover a un clase d el que es no ucd que aunque no tenga bobina funciona y note que en solo 20 segundos el tweeter ya estaba para quemarse de lo caliente
si respetas y elaboras bien el filtro lc del amplificador no debes tener problemas si los parlantes traen el crossover pasivopor que lo que habra en la salida es solo audio
no se si doy la mejor explicacion pero espero te sirva la informaion


----------



## Juan Franco

Lo prometido es deuda, Adjunto video y sonido del amplificador clase D con integrado IRS2092 del esquema que subi anteriormente, se puede ver funcionando bien, tiene una fuente autooscilante de +-85 volt, +15 para la conexion aparte que necesita el irs2092, ademas esta otra caja de medios y agudos con el otro irs2092 que tiene un par de mosfet irfp260 solamente. Es el del video anterior.
Recomiendo escuchar con auriulares o unos parlantes grandes  para apreciar los bajos.
La saturacion que se nota un poco es del microfono del celular tanto para graves como para agudos.
Estoy preparando una fuente de +- 95 voltios ya que el irs2092 solo maneja hasta +- 100 volt.
Muy conforme con el resultado realmente, despues montare todo en su gabinete para que quede terminado. Protector de parlantes tambien.

Video y sonido:


----------



## JPI

*mogolloelectro*, desde un principio tengo claro que el filtro LC que tiene a la salida corta las frecuencias altas que sobrepasa el nivel auditivo, lo que no tengo claro es si el filtro lo sintonizo con un corte de 1kH por ejemplo, el amplificador sigue estable o se desastabiliza. En los crossover pasivos paso alto, se pueden usar configuración RC, el tema es en los paso banda o paso bajo donde no queda otra que usar bobinas tanto por la potencia como por el Q y esa reluctancia es la que entiendo que puede desestabilizar al IR. Aclaro que el amplificador va a ser de baja potencia unos 100w para toda la banda, porque si el uso fuera otro, armo dos o tres de estos y los ecualizo desde el pre, donde sé que no voy a tener problemas.
Disculpen si la pregunta es tonta, el hecho es que retomé la afición después de 30 años, donde lo último que se conocía a nivel aficionado eran amplificadores en configuración AB o anteriores, por eso quiero retomar con un circuito desconocido e irme poniéndome al día.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , caro Don JPI lo filtro "L y C" pasa bajos que hay en la salida del Clase "D" tiene la  función de rechazar eficientemente la frequenzia de conmutación (decenas o mismo centienas de KHz).
Cuanto a tu dudas en enpleyar crossovers pasivos basados en conponentes "L y C" entre la saida  del Clase "D" y los debidos artofalantes , a principio NO veo problemas desde que haya mas vias (otros artoparlantes de otra gamma de frequenzia) cargando debidamente esa salida del Clase "D".  
Haora SI ese amplificador Clase "D" es solamente para una banda especifica de Audio yo personalmente filtraria esa banda en la entrada (bajo sinal) del amplificador y conectaria directamente lo artoparlante en la salida del clase "D".
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## JPI

Gracias por las respuestas!!!


----------



## Juan Franco

Hola JPI, ademas de lo expuesto por los colegas, el filtro lc de salida del clase D es para convertir la señal digital en señal analogica nuevamente, para que podamos escucharla claramente desde un parlante y sin ruidos extraños. 

Podes poner  un divisor de frecuencia tranquilamente despues del filtro lc.
Yo uso filtros pasabandas activos antes de ingresar señal a los amplificadores, en el caso del que uso para medios y agudos tiene un divisor de frecuencia ya en la caja, pasivo.

Saludos



JPI dijo:


> Hola señores. Veo que esta configuración de amplificador clase D es susceptible a la red LC que se encuentra a la salida y que si se sintoniza correctamente funciona, mi interrogante es ¿qué sucede cuando lo conectamos a bafles de 3 vías que contienen ecualizadores pasivos LC.


----------



## mogolloelectro

JPI dijo:


> Hola señores. Veo que esta configuración de amplificador clase D es susceptible a la red LC que se encuentra a la salida y que si se sintoniza correctamente funciona, mi interrogante es ¿qué sucede cuando lo conectamos a bafles de 3 vías que contienen ecualizadores pasivos LC.



O sea tu idea de modificar el filtro final del amplificador para que te corte una frecuencia, no creo que sea buena ya que te queda mas facil poner un crossover activo en la entrada para cortar la banda o el crossover pasivo que ya trae el parlante hará lo que necesitas que haga.

Y volviendo al tema de lo que dices, si cambiaras la frecuencia de corte, como el amplificador lleva la retroalimentacion después de la bobina deberias recalcular varias cosas en el mismo para que no hagas explotar algo, solo en el caso del amplificador no ucd que es indiferente a que tenga el filtro de la salida le podrías hacer lo que quieras mas no es recomendable que cambies sin saber los valores del filtro final (al decir sin saber no me refiero a que no sepas los calculos para ponerlos a dicha frecuencia si no la consecuencia que pueda ocurrir por tener en la entrada una señal y en la realimentacion otra diferente por el efecto de corte que busques)
En conclusión pon el filtro adecuado a la salida y usalo como cualquier amplificador convencional y no vas a tener mayor problema


----------



## rektor

Hola a todos los amigos del foro,estuve intentando armar un clase d parecido a este pero aun no he podido,amigo Juan Franco podrías subir el pdf porque tengo es proteus, quisiera probar el que armaste del vídeo,desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Juan Franco

Quetal chamigo rektor, ya subi los pdf, fijate unos mensajes anteriores, estan alli dos pdf, tene en cuenta que la pata 2 va a masa, nada mas, y juga con el valor de la resistencia que ajusta la frecuencia, de 180 ohm , proba alli cambiar valores si no te inicia, tambien  tene en cuenta que la referencia de masa de 12 o 15 volt no va a masa comun porque explota tu irs2092, sino con el voltaje negativo que uses, ej -60 volt. si usas +- 60 volt. si usas una de las fuentes smps posteadas por micolau por ejemplo. hacele un devanado que no tenga masa comun con la masa del voltaje mayor, o sea aislado, yo asi lo hice y anda muy bien. Ponele ademas un capacitor de al menos 1000 uf para que mantenga bien el voltaje del irs2092 cuando se exigen los bajos.
Buenos capacitores tambien en la fuente para que aguante sin problemas.
Me queda armar todo esto en un gabinete y tratar de dejarlo lo mas prolijo posible.

Te recomiendo primero armar el que no lleva mosfet en paralelo, sino el posteado anterior a este, que va el irs2092 y mosfet directamente ya que este es mas avanzado. Si necesitas ta paso un link de uno que arme tambien con el irs2092 en dip16 no en cmd.

Si tenes el esquema en proteus subilo, lo reviso y veo porque no te inicia, lo corregimos.

Saludos


----------



## rektor

Gracias amigo juan franco,si quiero probar el sencillo que usa solo dos mosfets,pero por aca solo consigo los irs pero smd y tengo por hay dos le agradecería el pdf de ese, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Juan Franco

Hola rektor, nada mas subo lo que ya esta en post anteriores, juntando varios archivos para que le sea util, con esto tiene todo para aprender bien el irs2092. 
Le recomiendo leer el archivo que describe el irs 2092 y su configuración.
Adjunto ademas imagen que muestra posicion del integrado en la placa para smd.
Tengo armados 2 con smd y funcionan muy bien.
Saludos


----------



## rektor

Muchas gracias amigo juan,le agradezco,lo probare y estaré subiendo mis resultados


----------



## leo sanzeh

Saludos !!!!

Estuve un tiempo trabajando en un documento donde se describen los conceptos mas básicos para armar un amplificador clase D con el integrado IRS2092, se tomaron como referencia los artículos AN-1138 y datasheet del mismo. 
También incluyo varias versiones de PCB, algunas las he re-dibujado y otras son recopilaciones de otros autores que he encontrado. Conforme vaya terminando algunos retoques iré subiendo mas diseños de PCB.
También subo software de calculo de inductor y capacitor que menciono en el documento !!!

Espero les sirva !!!! :estudiando:  y cualquier duda, escríbanme !!!

*Nota: regularmente visiten este post para revisar nuevos diseños !!!*


----------



## Juan Franco

Muy bueno Leo, gracias por compartir, tengo armados varios amplificadores con el irs 2092 , exelente sonido, algunos funcionan a alto volumen sin problema, otros tengo el problema que al levantar el volumen se apagan por la proteccion, necesito solucionar este problema, veo que con poco voltaje no hay problema , pero al darle mas voltaje ej. +- 90 volt. comienza el problema, que resistencia deberia cambiar?, ya pprobe varias configuraciones pero aun no le doy punto ,saludos


----------



## Cdma System

Justamente en uno de los pdf que subió está la  información para solucionar el problema que estás teniendo.


----------



## interhaz

leo sanzeh dijo:


> Saludos !!!!
> 
> Estuve un tiempo trabajando en un documento donde se describen los conceptos mas básicos para armar un amplificador clase D con el integrado IRS2092, se tomaron como referencia los artículos AN-1138 y datasheet del mismo.
> También incluyo varias versiones de PCB, algunas las he re-dibujado y otras son recopilaciones de otros autores que he encontrado. Conforme vaya terminando algunos retoques iré subiendo mas diseños de PCB.
> También subo software de calculo de inductor y capacitor que menciono en el documento !!!
> 
> Espero les sirva !!!! :estudiando:  y cualquier duda, escríbanme !!!
> 
> *Nota: regularmente visiten este post para revisar nuevos diseños !!!*




Disculpe Leo, de casualidad tendrá el pcb de 1kw con los tres ic en smd y cuatro mosfet en la salida, desafortunadamente no se usar el multisim para esto. Gracias.


----------



## leo sanzeh

saludos interhaz
Aun no tengo el layout de esa versión, solo lo tengo en montaje normal, aunque posiblemente se pueda modificar el de la imagen, pero se tendría que re-dibujar para cambiarle a montaje SMD pero tomaría algo de tiempo!!!


----------



## Cdma System

Por ahí  vi un diseño con tótem pole  a BDXX en vez de los caros ICs.
Habría que ver donde quedó ese diseño que es mas barato y fácil de encontrar los transistores.


----------



## mostrin

Yo tengo el del diseño 3 con proteccion con relevador y suena increiblemente bien la verdad.Solo que permite 50 +- volt maximo y este del diseño 3 dice 80+-


----------



## Cdma System

Por qué sólo +-50v como máximo? ???


----------



## mostrin

No se la pagina donde lo compre eso recomendaba +-35 a +-50  ,lleva irfb4019 tal vez por eso y resistencia de 3,3 k 2 w en vez de 5,1k


----------



## Cdma System

Podría ser por los mosfet, la frecuencia de trabajo......


----------



## leo sanzeh

Comparto otro programa de origen ruso para calcular el LPF del 1st al 4th orden, excelente para calcular el inductor y capacitor de nuestros amplificadores clase D.
Espero les sirva !!!!


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Hola Leo Sanzeh, Felicitaciones por esta recopilación de datos y cálculos al fin terminaste la documentación que nos hacia falta para el IRS2092 y gracias por compartir tu tiempo y conocimientos, bueno recién la leí  y esta muy buena espero que ya hayas avanzado con tu fuente, pero no todo esta completo siempre habrán mas cosas que pulir, como el voltaje de entrada de Raa y Rss que pusiste de 35v 50v y 70v y para? 80v o 90V o otro voltaje podrías poner la formula como se calculan estos voltajes.
Y se me había ocurrido a parte de algunas explicaciones que faltan, porque no pasar todo esta información a EXCEL haciendo 2 tablas de datos: 1 con los diferentes tipos de mosfets que se podrían utilizar para este amplificador o una tabla abierta para poder ingresar otros modelos de mosfets con sus datos básicos ejemplo V, mOhms, Amp, nC etc. y otra tabla 2 de los núcleos de ferrita de los diferentes tamaños y colores que se encuentran.
la ideas es ingresar el voltaje de la fuente que tenemos que mosfets vamos a utilizar y lo busque en la base de datos que tenemos y nos calcule la resistencia R6 y R7 - R8 y R9 - R20 y R21- R10 - R3 - R5 en fin toda resistencia que se tenga que cambiar según el voltajes de entrada y el mosfet utilizado, y ingresar el tipo de parlante que vamos a utilizar 2-4-8 ohmios para que calcule la bobina de salida según el núcleo que tengamos, y  que calcule el tiempo muerto según el tipo de mosfet y la resistencia del gate, la idea es que para el que no sabe mucho de electrónica ingresando unos datos básicos el programa le brinde la información necesaria para hacer este amplificador y no tenga problemas de recalentamientos o no saber hacer el bobinado en fin espero que entiendas la idea.


----------



## Juan Franco

Buen Dia Leo, te consulto por las dudas si no esta mal en el diseño de IRS2092 Class-D Amplifier 1kW.pdf ,  la resistencia que va al pin 14 del irs2092, de 10k no tendria que ir al pin 15? , segun los diseños que vi va al pin 15, puede ser?.
del diseño que lleva los tc4420 y los irfp4227 digo.
Saludos



leo sanzeh dijo:


> Saludos !!!!
> 
> Estuve un tiempo trabajando en un documento donde se describen los conceptos mas básicos para armar un amplificador clase D con el integrado IRS2092, se tomaron como referencia los artículos AN-1138 y datasheet del mismo.
> También incluyo varias versiones de PCB, algunas las he re-dibujado y otras son recopilaciones de otros autores que he encontrado. Conforme vaya terminando algunos retoques iré subiendo mas diseños de PCB.
> También subo software de calculo de inductor y capacitor que menciono en el documento !!!
> 
> Espero les sirva !!!! :estudiando:  y cualquier duda, escríbanme !!!
> 
> *Nota: regularmente visiten este post para revisar nuevos diseños !!!*





Les comento que ademas del amplificador con irs2092, 2 tc4420 y 3 mosfet irfp250 en paralelo, hice otros con irfp260 y irfp4227, pero se queman los mosfet, con +- 80 volt o mas simplemente no aguanta el irs2092 y se quema, y vuela al menos 2 mosfet, sera que es mucha la corriente que vuelve al irs por el pin 13? y por eso quema al rato?, me paso mas de una vez y revisando bien si no habia algo mal, pero no asi con los irfp250 que entregan menos corriente que los irfp260 e irfp4227, no se si algien mas le paso? si puede comentar como soluciono, saludos


----------



## leo sanzeh

en algunos diseños lleva una resistencia entre el pin 14 y 16, pero en el AN-1138 en la figura 15 muestra que lleva la resistencia entre pin 14 y ánodo del diodo, seguramente el diseñador lo tomo como referencia.
posiblemente esa resistencia se utiliza para sincronizar el reinicio de funcionamiento cuando entra en protección por sobrecorriente, no estoy seguro pues el fabricante no lo menciona.


----------



## Juan Franco

Hola, nuevamente muchas gracias leo sanzeh, comento que arme el irs2092, con tc4420 y un solo par de 4227 y le conecte a +- 100 volt y funciono sin problemas, nada mas anule la proteccion por el lado negativo conectando a vcc  ocset,  porque sino al levantar un poco el volumen ya se apagaba el ir, en otro post adjunto videos y fotos tambien, use un esquema modificado de los que ya se subieron antes en este mismo post., Muy buenos bajos da, no se porque al poner en paralelo calientan ya de entrada y luego se queman al levantar el volumen sin siquiera activar ninguna proteccion antes, puse buenos capacitores  como 12 mil uf por rama.
Saludos


----------



## leo sanzeh

Juan Franco: te recomiendo bajarle la alimentacion por lo menos a +/-90v ya que 100v es el limite de irs, si se calientan mucho los mosfet posiblemente este mal seteado el DT .
que tipo de inductor usas ???


----------



## Juan Franco

Muchas Gracias leo sanzeh, quedaria revisar el DT, estaba abierto o sea si la resistencia que va a vcc. Y tambien lo habia probado a +- 80 volt. los mosfet despues adjunto fotos, pero los compro de un logar que siempre me vendio componentes de buena calidad, lo que es comun a todos los mosfet que pues, tanto los irf460, los irfp250, irfp260 y irfp4227, al ponerlos en paralelo calientan demasiado y sin señal de audio de entrada,  en mas de un circuito armado.
Lo que note es que al ir poniendo 2 mosfet en paralelo la frecuencia baja. Y es con solo 2 pares de mosfet en paralelo que va calentando   y mas si pongo 3 pares en paralelo.

El diseño que se ve en el video con 3 mosfet en paralelo irfp 250 calienta mucho, todo el tiempo tiene cooler enfriandolo pero igualmente la temperatura es alta. y a +- 80 volt.

Actualmente tengo funcionando a +- 95 volt y solo 2 mosfet irfp4227, ni siquiera usa discipador el mosfet, voy a preparar un video para que lo vean y escuchen.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan Franco dijo:


> Muchas Gracias leo sanzeh, quedaria revisar el DT, estaba abierto o sea si la resistencia que va a vcc. Y tambien lo habia probado a +- 80 volt. los mosfet despues adjunto fotos, pero los compro de un logar que siempre me vendio componentes de buena calidad, lo que es comun a todos los mosfet que pues, tanto los irf460, los irfp250, irfp260 y irfp4227, al ponerlos en paralelo calientan demasiado y sin señal de audio de entrada,  en mas de un circuito armado.
> Lo que note es que al ir poniendo 2 mosfet en paralelo la frecuencia baja. Y es con solo 2 pares de mosfet en paralelo que va calentando   y mas si pongo 3 pares en paralelo.


No es simple conectar MOSFETs conmutando en paralelo, por que no hay forma de ecualizar los tiempos de conmutación de cada uno, aparte de que duplicas la capacidad GS vista por el excitador.
La unica solución simple y razonable es usar un único MOSFET por rama, que sea capaz de manejar las demandas de potencia que vos necesitás, que como ya mencionaste, trabaja de forma confiable y dentro de las especificaciones del diseño.


----------



## Juan Franco

Si señor Zoidberg, de acuerdo, poner un par de mosfet grandes y usar driver da una potencia muy buena y confiable, ademas si la idea es armar cajas activas y no un solo amplificador para varias cajas es mas confiable el equipo en conjunto completo ya que si uno falla el resto sigue.
Ahora volviendo al tema de mosfet en paralelo, seguramente necesitaria resistencias de por ej. de 5 wats a  0.22 ohm o menos como los clase ab para poner transistores enparalelo. Esos transistores compensan la diferencia de corriente que pueda haber entre uno y otro evitando el calentamiento excesivo.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan Franco dijo:


> Ahora volviendo al tema de mosfet en paralelo, seguramente necesitaria resistencias de por ej. de 5 wats a  0.22 ohm o menos como los clase ab para poner transistores enparalelo. Esos transistores compensan la diferencia de corriente que pueda haber entre uno y otro evitando el calentamiento excesivo.


No sé de donde sacas esa idea, pero eso solo podría valer vale para MOSFETs trabajando en forma lineal, y no en modo on-off como acá. Acá la idea no es equilibrar las corrientes, sino hacer que conmuten al mismo tiempo...


----------



## Juan Franco

ok entendido, los clase ab son de esa forma aca no se aplica ese criterio, gracias


----------



## gord16

Sí que ese IC es bastante bueno. Acabo de reparar un LG (el volumen al 100), y lleva 8 MOSFETs con una arquitectura controlados por 4 IRS2092 bastante especial, que hasta parecen lentejuelas. Por lo que veo, esa arquitectura se llama DirectFET. Según su datasheet, soportan hasta 250 W a 4 ohms en modo half bridge. Dejo una imagen y su datasheet.

Me encontré con un PDF donde hacen pruebas medidas con éste integrado, sobre todo las respuestas que se obtienen al cambiar algunos componentes y funciones del IC.


----------



## pandacba

Son las mediciones echas sobre la placa de demostración


----------



## jhonny giordanengo

una pregunta alguno de ustedes le ha echo pruebas de corto circuito


----------



## Fogonazo

jhonny giordanengo dijo:


> una pregunta alguno de ustedes le ha echo pruebas de corto circuito


Este amplificador *NO *posee protección ante cortocircuito.


----------



## pandacba

En todo caso, tu puedes alegramente montarlo y hacer las experiencias respectivas y luego nos cuentas......


----------



## Rafavlack

Saludos alguien en el foro ha probado este circuito me parece sencillo como a mi me gusta es de joel segun dice.


----------



## Rafavlack

Me pueden ayudar este amplificador funciona con cualquier mosfet con Ros baja o tienen que ser los especiales de audio??


----------



## DJ T3

Te adelanto que en clase D no conviene usar los de audio, porque son mas lentos (o algo asi)
Los MOSFET de audio fueron creados para mejorar a los BJT, pero no para conmutacion, sino mas en su zona lineal.

Que alguien me corrija si le erre mal


----------



## Rafavlack

DJ T3 dijo:


> Te adelanto que en clase D no conviene usar los de audio, porque son mas lentos (o algo asi)
> Los MOSFET de audio fueron creados para mejorar a los BJT, pero no para conmutacion, sino mas en su zona lineal.
> 
> Que alguien me corrija si le erre mal


Disculpame me refería a los diseñados para este tipo de integrado. Quiero saber si puedo usar por ejemplo Irfp250.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Rafavlack dijo:


> Disculpame me refería a los diseñados para este tipo de integrado. Quiero saber si puedo usar por ejemplo Irfp250.


Debes leer los temas de amplificadores en clase D que hay en el foro. Tu pregunta se explicó nuchisimas veces y están disponibles las reglas y parámetros que deben cumplir los Mosfets para trabajar con mínima disipación.


----------



## xisto

Saludos .Ya tengo 2 ic irs2092 funcionando con mi diseño de pcb


----------



## Rafavlack

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Debes leer los temas de amplificadores en clase D que hay en el foro. Tu pregunta se explicó nuchisimas veces y están disponibles las reglas y parámetros que deben cumplir los Mosfets para trabajar con mínima disipación.


Si me refería al irs2092 en específico ya que he visto diagramas con un sólo mosfet por eso la duda de que si este usa mosfet especiales por llamarlo de alguna forma


Rafavlack dijo:


> Si me refería al irs2092 en específico ya que he visto diagramas con un sólo mosfet por eso la duda de que si este usa mosfet especiales por llamarlo de alguna forma


Lo que quiero saber si puedo usar este mosfet ya que es el que tengo a mano y aqui en Cuba se me hace difícil conseguir otros


----------



## xisto

Rafavlack dijo:


> Si me refería al irs2092 en específico ya que he visto diagramas con un sólo mosfet por eso la duda de que si este usa mosfet especiales por llamarlo de alguna forma
> 
> Lo que quiero saber si puedo usar este mosfet ya que es el que tengo a mano y aqui en Cuba se me hace difícil conseguir otros


Se recomienda mosfet de baja carga Q para el irs 2092 .El irfp250 le queda un poco pesado se recalentara,mas si consigues el irs20957 ese viene para manejar mosfet mas robustos  .Le buscare un articulo del fabricante donde señala los mosfet que se recomienda usar para estos driver. Saludos desde Cuba ......................Prueva con irf640 ese funciona bien y es relativamente facil conseguirlo


----------



## Rafavlack

xisto dijo:


> Se recomienda mosfet de baja carga Q para el irs 2092 .El irfp250 le queda un poco pesado se recalentara,mas si consigues el irs20957 ese viene para manejar mosfet mas robustos  .Le buscare un articulo del fabricante donde señala los mosfet que se recomienda usar para estos driver. Saludos desde Cuba ......................Prueva con irf640 ese funciona bien y es relativamente facil conseguirlo



Muchas gracias de corazón esa es la respuesta que quería sencilla y esclarecedora.


----------



## aadf

Subo el archivo que se refiere Xisto.


			https://drive.google.com/file/d/1nyP_q_bWm5VoF6NQb3mQ7w0etWnU9cRB/view?usp=sharing
		


No sube archivos tan grandes...

Saludos,
Andres


----------



## Fogonazo

*Archivo subido al servidor del Foro.*

¿ Y que hacer con esto ?  
1) Descargan *"Todo"* (3 archivos) a una carpeta en una PC
2) *NO *sirve teléfono.
3) Luego que descargaron "Todo", no 1, ni 2 archivos le dan "Click" a:
*Infineon-Power_and_Sensing_Selection_Guide_2019-SG-v00_00-EN.part1.rar*
y casi milagrosamente se reconstruye un Infineon-Power_and_Sensing_Selection_Guide_2019-SG-v00_00-EN.pdf 
4) De ahí en mas* ¡ Se arreglan solitos ! *
5) *NO *olviden hacer donaciones a la *Fogonazo INC *que serán muy apreciadas


----------



## DJ T3

Fogonazo dijo:


> 2) *NO *sirve teléfono.


Guia para en el caso (como yo, Android) que usen telefono.

1) Descargan TODOS los archivos (en este caso 3), y si no la tienen la app RAR.
Play Store (Android): RAR - Apps on Google Play

2) Abren el archivo primero (terminado en* ".part1.rar"*)

3) Le abre el rar en la app, y ahi esta (en éste caso) el PDF



4) Clic en el archivo PDF (o mantener presionado y ponen "Extraer [...]", Y la ubicacion de donde quieren extraer.

5) Le va a pedir el segundo archivo (terminado en *".part2.rar"*), y hagan clic en "Examinar"



6) Sale ésto (imagen), y vayan presionando el boton "*Arriba un nivel", *hasta llegar a la carpeta principal, que estan las carpetas "Android", "DCIM", "Download", etc.



7) Cuando lleguen a ver "Download", entren ahi, y busquen el archivo terminado en* ".part2.rar"*, y denle clic



8) Al hacer clic en el segundo archivo rar, ya les encuentra el resto solo, sino es asi, repetir por cada archivo que pida.

9) Disfrutar de que descubriste la rueda, y podes ver los archivos en tu movil


----------



## loydamora

xisto dijo:


> Saludos .Ya tengo 2 ic irs2092 funcionando con mi diseño de pcb


Que mosfets utilizaste? Excelente diseño.


----------



## xisto

loydamora dijo:


> Que mosfets utilizaste? Excelente diseño.


Estoy usando IRFB4227pbf..... Es muy importante colocarle a este IC mosfet con baja carga Qg pues de lo contrario terminara muriendo


----------



## JUANPAVQ

leo sanzeh dijo:


> Saludos !!!!
> 
> Estuve un tiempo trabajando en un documento donde se describen los conceptos mas básicos para armar un amplificador clase D con el integrado IRS2092, se tomaron como referencia los artículos AN-1138 y datasheet del mismo.
> También incluyo varias versiones de PCB, algunas las he re-dibujado y otras son recopilaciones de otros autores que he encontrado. Conforme vaya terminando algunos retoques iré subiendo mas diseños de PCB.
> También subo software de calculo de inductor y capacitor que menciono en el documento !!!
> 
> Espero les sirva !!!! :estudiando:  y cualquier duda, escríbanme !!!
> 
> *Nota: regularmente visiten este post para revisar nuevos diseños !!!*


Hola a todos, cuidado con el irs2092-class-d-amplifier-design-03-pdf, el diodo indicado en la imagen está al revés quedando polarizado en directa provocando un corto circuito entre la rama negativa y GND al dañar al zener de 5.6V. Saludos


----------



## JUANPAVQ

Hola de nuevo, armé el diseño con la protección de dc utilizando un relevador de 45vcd, IRFB4020, con una alimentación de +-44v y una carga de 4 ohms. Se obtienen buenos resultados. Les comparto fotos. Saludos


----------



## JOTAJAVIER

xisto dijo:


> Estoy usando IRFB4227pbf..... Es muy importante colocarle a este IC mosfet con baja carga Qg pues de lo contrario terminara muriendo


Amigo, estoy utilizando estos mismos *M*osfet y tengo problemas de protección, podrías decirme que resistencias usaste en tu ampli*ficador ?*, te agradezco.


----------



## Kerwin

ernestogn dijo:


> Aqui lo tienen
> http://www.elkonet.com/
> 
> IRS2092PBF AMP. DE POTENCIA CLASE "D" 500W DIP-16    8.1683    IR    LIN002092
> 
> Cerca de $40 (pesos)
> 
> Aqui lo tienen
> http://www.elkonet.com/
> 
> IRS2092PBF AMP. DE POTENCIA CLASE "D" 500W DIP-16    8.1683    IR    LIN002092
> 
> Cerca de $40 (pesos)


el link como que no sirve, abre pero es otra cosa


----------



## DJ T3

Kerwin dijo:


> el link como que no sirve, abre pero es otra cosa


Esa es solo una pagina de ventas de componentes, por lo que vi (puede que me equivoque)
Busca aquí componentes, o mira el resto del post;
witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------

